# Market Place Security Update & TTOC Clarification



## Nem

..


----------



## Sporty tt

Hi there !
I am a paid up member of the TTOC but i now cannot open the parts for sale..!!!!

Can you help Sporty TT


----------



## scullies

Hi Nick,

Would you be able to allow me to access the marketplace. The reason I ask is that I dont own a TT but have a S3 mk1 and I use the marketplace to source parts for my car as these cars share the same platform. 
I understand why you have blocked people from seeing the marketplace, spam is such a pain in the @ss but I think its beneficial for your members to have their adverts viewed by more registered users.
I dont want to post a bunch of random postings on the forum as the forum is for TT owners, and its just as bad as spam. :mrgreen:

Cheers


----------



## Nem

Sporty tt said:


> Hi there !
> I am a paid up member of the TTOC but i now cannot open the parts for sale..!!!!
> 
> Can you help Sporty TT


I think you should be ok now


----------



## Nem

scullies said:


> Hi Nick,
> 
> Would you be able to allow me to access the marketplace. The reason I ask is that I dont own a TT but have a S3 mk1 and I use the marketplace to source parts for my car as these cars share the same platform.
> I understand why you have blocked people from seeing the marketplace, spam is such a pain in the @ss but I think its beneficial for your members to have their adverts viewed by more registered users.
> I dont want to post a bunch of random postings on the forum as the forum is for TT owners, and its just as bad as spam. :mrgreen:
> 
> Cheers


I know it's not a great situation but we really do have to be the same for everyone, allowing one person access would simply open the floodgates for others to ask the same.

So I'm afraid we really can't make any exceptions to this rule.


----------



## reece0

Hi, I've just joined the TTOC in order to look for my next car in the for sale section. Do I need to link my membership to my user name in order to get access ?


----------



## Hoggy

Hi reece, Once you have membership number from Email, click link follow instructions.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

Once banner is displayed, click link & post. Admin will do the rest.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------



## rocket-bike

well as a new member seems a bit silly ... i was looking to purchase a car. Which i did from this forum a matter of weeks ago (still waiting to get my hands on it). I did not post on the forum as i could not post in the WANTED section , did not have much to say in in the newbie section as i did not have a TT yet... so in a way i think your doing your own members a bit of an injustice about selling cars to new people. I would not pay £15 just to see the sale section and i dont troll forums just to get my post count high. how ever one of the reasons i bought the car was because it was a owners club car.. And waiting the arrival of my new car so i can tell people about it  ie get my post count up .....


----------



## Gizmo68

Nick, why not make the playing field completely level then by announcing what number of posts is needed then?

ALL clubs need 'fresh blood' to survive and go forwards, by alienating newbies straight away is not IMO the way to go about it.

Let them see how many posts they need to make and then let them decide if they wish to wait until they have reached this number (which varies a lot on different forums, I know of one where it is set at 20 posts and another at 200!) or pay the £15 to bypass the minimum post count by joining the TTOC. (not sure this will deter a *serious *scammer though, as the name and address they give you will probably be false anyway)

Treat them new forum members like adults and if they can see the benefits of joining the TTOC then they probably will, at the moment what you are saying is:
"Sorry but you can't PM a member or see the classifieds until you either pay 'us' £15 or hit a certain number of posts.... oh and BTW we are not going to tell you how many that is!!"

Not sure about you but the initial thought I then get is.... well poke your owners club then! which is certainly not helping the TTOC one bit.


----------



## John-H

The forum was getting a lot more complaints about scammers ripping established members off for hundreds of pounds because scammers could join and PM straight away which is something we could not monitor. The first we knew about it were pleas for help from poor victims. Something had to be done to make it more difficult for scammers to operate - that is why a restriction was imposed on newbies. It's unfortunate that this blanket restriction affects more innocent newbies than the small number of scammers it's meant to deter but we can't tell who is a scammer at this early stage and who is genuine.

When a newbie has posted enough and joined in with forum activity in a genuine way (yes it is primarily a discussion forum not a small ads board) then it obviously becomes less likely that they are an opportunist scammer and more likely genuine, so restrictions are removed. Keeping the criteria vague also helps stop circumvention. The same logic applies if someone supplies and verifies their personal information address and banking details - they are less likely to be a scammer.

These measures are not foolproof. A determined scammer can always get through - What it's about is shifting the balance of probability and not making this forum and it's established members such an easy target and it's worked.

We are sorry for the inconvenience and it's not something we wanted to have to do but it's something our established members demanded due to the level and ease of opportunist scams that were being run. Please don't blame our community or it's administration for protecting itself - blame the scammers!


----------



## rallycross

this is a very short sited view and if you keep it up will no doubt reduce the amount of traffic you get on the site.

I have been registered for a few years but as the TT is not my only car, and not the only car forum I use, I am not interested in paying for the pleasure of browsing.

The for sale and wanted section is an interesting part of the forum, even just for browsing and its short sighted to block this to non payed up members.


----------



## Gizmo68

Genuine question:

How does a BUYER scam someone anyway? 
If they don't send the money then the goods don't get sent, or have I missed something?


----------



## phope

Someone could buy something with Paypal, get the goods, then claim non-receipt or that there was a problem either the goods

The buyer then puts up various excuses as to why the item has not been returned to seller, and/or Paypal side with the buyer and claw back the money from the seller, leaving them out of pocket AND the goods

Something similar has happened to Robokn recently as I understand


----------



## Rmfx

phope said:


> Someone could buy something with Paypal, get the goods, then claim non-receipt or that there was a problem either the goods
> 
> The buyer then puts up various excuses as to why the item has not been returned to seller, and/or Paypal side with the buyer and claw back the money from the seller, leaving them out of pocket AND the goods
> 
> Something similar has happened to Robokn recently as I understand


To play devils advocate to this. If you are going to accept paypal as a method of payment and you don't protect yourself then you are really opening yourself up for this type of treatment.

First and foremost, if you are sending anything, send it tracked, insured and signed for. Charge the buyer for this postage service and if they don't want to pay for that method of shipping...don't deal. Also, only deliver to the registered address the buyer has with paypal.

Paypal will only side with the buyer if the seller can't prove they posted it to the buyers address. Quite obvious really.

Photograph the items for sale and email it to the buyer just before you send it. If the person says the item has arrived damaged, they will have to prove it with photos so in order for them to do that, they would have to really damage the item and well.. What's the point in that for a scam? You will have your photo which you can forward to paypal showing that it was sent to the buyer which will really help your case.

Even if paypal does side with them over damage as they have been able to provide proof you can then use that proof to file a claim wi the postage service you used because you insured the package

I realise I don't know the individual situations so these "guidelines" can be argued but I have a business which accepts paypal and I have had plenty of scammers trying to get one over on me but by following these steps, I have come out on top every time.

As you can see, I'm a new user. The reason I joined is because I want to buy a tt, do some subtle mods and have fun with it. I have already scoured the website and learned a lot but as I don't have a tt yet and am not an expert in any related field, I fail to see what I can currently contribute to the forum to boost my post count other than ask questions I can already find answers too by using the search feature.
I dont want to be one of those guys that just posts " looks nice" just to get a post count but I feel thats what I'm left with.

It feels a bit chicken and egg to me in that I'm looking to buy a car, there is a section on here that is advertising cars but I can't see it as I don't have a high enough post count. Until I get a car, I don't have much to post about so really to me, as much as you are trying to help protect your members from scammers, you are equally hindering them.

This is of course just my opinion and no way meant dis respectfully


----------



## Wallsendmag

Just go and play in the Three word story thread for five minutes everything should be visible then


----------



## Rmfx

Wallsendmag said:


> Just go and play in the Three word story thread for five minutes everything should be visible then


If it's that easy to by pass the rules, begs the question as to what protection they offer


----------



## rs964

Utterly stupid rule... oh well ebay it is then....


----------



## John-H

It may be a tedious chore to enter into the spirit of a forum by posting and engaging in conversation for a bit but it puts casual scammers off because they find it easier to go elsewhere.

We were also getting an increasing anoint of people who could see the market place but because they couldn't post or PM were asking others to do it for them or offering things for sale on the main forms which we then had to remove.

Scammers can be very convincing and engage in confidence tricks. They were seeking out people with a need or who were too trusting, like a desperate need for a part and getting them to part with money in an unsafe way like papal gift our direct bank transfer even. I don't want to give too much to give away on an open forum. Protection is what our established members wanted and this was the best solution that is easy to operate without impossible administration difficulties.


----------



## Rmfx

John-H said:


> Scammers can be very convincing and engage in confidence tricks. They were seeking out people with a need or who were too trusting, like a desperate need for a part and getting them to part with money in an unsafe way like papal gift our direct bank transfer even. I don't want to give too much to give away on an open forum. Protection is what our established members wanted and this was the best solution that is easy to operate without impossible administration difficulties.


I can total see where you are coming from and it's admirable that the forum staff are actively trying to protect it's members however, as harsh as this may sound, it is the individuals responsibility to protect themselves from bad dealings. A determined scanner will find a way to circumvent the rules.

I think what would be very beneficial is a sticky topic at the top of the Marketplace section with a list of trading guidelines and best practices to help educate the more naive buyers on how best to protect themselves from scammers ( ie don't pay with palpal gift!.ect). You could even have a specific thread where members could post up there scam experience so there is a dedicated, easy access library of scammers tactics that people could quickly scan through so they could hopefully spot a scanner in the future.

Again, I don't mean any of this dis respectfully and I hope it comes across as constructive.


----------



## John-H

Rmfx said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scammers can be very convincing and engage in confidence tricks. They were seeking out people with a need or who were too trusting, like a desperate need for a part and getting them to part with money in an unsafe way like papal gift our direct bank transfer even. I don't want to give too much to give away on an open forum. Protection is what our established members wanted and this was the best solution that is easy to operate without impossible administration difficulties.
> 
> 
> 
> I can total see where you are coming from and it's admirable that the forum staff are actively trying to protect it's members however, as harsh as this may sound, it is the individuals responsibility to protect themselves from bad dealings. A determined scanner will find a way to circumvent the rules.
> 
> I think what would be very beneficial is a sticky topic at the top of the Marketplace section with a list of trading guidelines and best practices to help educate the more naive buyers on how best to protect themselves from scammers ( ie don't pay with palpal gift!.ect). You could even have a specific thread where members could post up there scam experience so there is a dedicated, easy access library of scammers tactics that people could quickly scan through so they could hopefully spot a scanner in the future.
> 
> Again, I don't mean any of this dis respectfully and I hope it comes across as constructive.
Click to expand...

Thanks for your thoughtful and constructive input. A sticky guideline is certainly a good idea and something I've been meaning to add. We have warned people before about being careful but because most are trustworthy and scammers can be convincing and persistent it's a problem that kept coming back. It's a shame people's good nature is exploited in this way. We've had the police involved on a number of occasions and worked behind the scenes to recover money for people. It hasn't been easy.


----------



## mark2ikeda

Access?

Ps been a member for a few years and I have just bought a TT RS. I would like to use the marketplace section please! People would not get scammed if the payed on collection! It's down to the individuals not the forum moderators to ensure they don't get ripped off! Be sensible and use appropriate methods of payment collection and delivery. Report scammers and use a bit of common sense.


----------



## rallycross

mark2ikeda said:


> Access?
> 
> Ps been a member for a few years and I have just bought a TT RS. I would like to use the marketplace section please! People would not get scammed if the payed on collection! It's down to the individuals not the forum moderators to ensure they don't get ripped off! Be sensible and use appropriate methods of payment collection and delivery. Report scammers and use a bit of common sense.


I agree with this, make people aware of what to look out for, no need to shut down access to the for sale forums for the sake of some scammers ruining it for everyone, you cant expect everyone in the forum to be a paid up member and if you lock down the for sale section to paid up only access it will ruin it through lack of traffic.

If people apply a bit of common sense there is no need for this nanny state approach you have taken here.


----------



## John-H

Pay on collection only works if you go and collect. Travelling long distances is not always practical. Scammers can be buyers or or sellers. The community engenders trust and this in itself is a danger because scammers exploit this. We don't want to make it too easy for them!

There is no need for any payment. How about joining in with forum conversation for a bit? Give your input to the forum as well as take other's from it? That's what a forum is all about. Let's hear your voice - join in with the community and understand that this was a decision made by the community to protect all members.


----------



## Wallsendmag

I agree open up the forums and point any complaints to this thread caveat emptor


----------



## Gizmo68

John-H said:


> There is no need for any payment. How about joining in with forum conversation for a bit?


Go on then how much is 'a bit'

Why all the bloody secrecy :?: :?:


----------



## mark2ikeda

It is my recommendation TTOC issue a disclaimer stating they are not responsible for poor and dishonest sellers that can and will post in the classified sections; Recommend safe methods of payment, shipping and how individuals may settle any claims resulting in fraudulent, dishonest or just bad transactions.

I would also post more if I could access the relevant sections instead of reposting useless unnecessary garbage and opinions that others may not agree with. Members should be able to see previous posts from other items sold to consider the genuine sellers or possible con artists. Date of joining is just as important as post count.

Finally, if you want your purchase posted then you should weigh up all the risks. For me, I would rather go collect, meet half way or at a car show that the other person is attending to complete the purchase or accept the possibility of being scammed and consider other methods of reimbursement.

Now please open the for sale sections as I am on the hunt for some tt Rs bucket seats. Thank u.


----------



## Wallsendmag

The TTOC has no responsibility for anything whatsoever on this forum. Never has never will.


----------



## sspacie

Yet again a sign that this country is not the only thing run by fools, all i want to do is buy a car, cant see sale forum on here so stick to pistonheads and ebay

thanks


----------



## stt

I am new to this forum and am contemplating buying a mk1 DSG TT for my partner and I assumed that the place to get the best looked after would be an owners club.
Other forums I use restrict the viewing of parts to established users but not vehicles
It does see a bit OTT to me
I dont yet own a TT so cant really comment that constructively on topics
so im reduced to posting what is effectively spam to up my post count enough


----------



## Wallsendmag

To be honest I doubt very much that the cars on here are only advertised here ,most will be on Auto Trader and Pistonheads


----------



## John-H

Everyone is entitled to an opinion. Many opinions and suggestions were made by members some time ago when all this was discussed and decided upon. The idea of letting everyone fend for themselves and admin to wash it's hands of the responsibility was not a popular view.



Gizmo68 said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no need for any payment. How about joining in with forum conversation for a bit?
> 
> 
> 
> Go on then how much is 'a bit'
> 
> Why all the bloody secrecy :?: :?:
Click to expand...

I think you missed where I mentioned that the criteria is deliberately kept vague to avoid making circumvention too easy to plan and execute. Every little helps when you are trying to put scammers off.


----------



## stt

Wallsendmag said:


> To be honest I doubt very much that the cars on here are only advertised here ,most will be on Auto Trader and Pistonheads


That may be true but you can get a bit more of the history of the cars ownership by reading their previous posts imo


----------



## mark2ikeda

Nem said:


> *TTOC Group - Clarification*
> 
> The only other way to access the marketplace, other than having the correct post count, is to be a TTOC member.
> 
> The money paid for membership, either £15 or £35 goes to the TTOC to pay for your membership and is not a payment to the forum for access. TTOC membership is completely optional and not required to have access to the marketplace which will be granted automatically once a member reaches the correct post count.
> 
> TTOC membership has this extra benefit as we collect personal details such as full name and address which could be provided to the authorities in the event of a bad sale, these details are not collected by forum on registration and is the only reason TTOC members have this forum benefit.


Guys this does not seem right. I'd happily provide my personal details if required rather than make payment to view the classifieds.


----------



## John-H

mark2ikeda said:


> Guys this does not seem right. I'd happily provide my personal details if required rather than make payment to view the classifieds.


This forum has no provision for verifying, storing and maintaining such personal information. All that's held is an email address which could be a throw away one. The only people here on such a register are TTOC club members. The information is stored on a separate database, in accordance with the data protection act and the payment trail is verified when you become a club member. Thats why club members are less likely to be casual scammers and why it is considered "safe" by the forum community to allow them to gain full access straight away. Others have to get themselves known first to gain some confidence.

Whilst you may be willing to provide the forum details, the forum can't store it or use it.


----------



## Phil_RS

Is one possible solution to split the for sale sections between parts and cars. I would imagine its much harder to be scammed when selling a car and therefore safer for members to open that section to be viewed by non TTOC low post count members whilst keeping the parts section restricted.

Maybe even allow pm's to be sent but not received so that they can send a message to the seller with their contact details and then up to seller if they want to make contact by email or phone.

For those who already own a car they should be joining in with the spirit of the forum and increasing their post count anyway.

Whilst it is great that everything is being done to protect forum members, the above seems to offer a sensible compromise.

Thoughts anyone?


----------



## DuTTchNL

I think the car sales should be available to anyone.

Parts and other things is oke to lock, but if a newby wants to by a decent TT and goes to our forum to look. He should be encouraged to buy a complete TT from one of our members.


----------



## Gizmo68

John-H said:


> I think you missed where I mentioned that the criteria is deliberately kept vague to avoid making circumvention too easy to plan and execute. Every little helps when you are trying to put scammers off.


No I didn't miss it, but TBH when you have threads (that was even started by a Mod!) such as :
The Official Three Word Story Reloaded Thread...
To boost your thread count high enough _very_ quickly, then then that is not a valid argument. 
Were the mods who are non TTOC members involved in these decisions to make a rule and only show you half of that said rule?

The TTOC's stand on this is very blinkered, not even sure what it has to do with the TTOC as the forum has NOTHING to do with them anyway, so what is their agenda? are you not happy enough by putting off people from wanting to join the TTOC, so you now are trying to do the same thing to SOMEONE ELSE'S forum??? 
I thought the whole idea of an owners club was to draw owners and potential owners together in harmony, not to draw a line between 'them and us'? which is clearly happening and from reading on here has been happening for quite a while.

Wise up, take a step back and you may even see why there is the friction about the TTOC.... but TBH I doubt it :roll:

There is no danger of being scammed as a seller if you use your common sense, it is those 'selling' items they do not own that do the scamming,
so limit the availability to PLACE an advert until you have reached 50 posts by all means, but the ability to view and buy items should be available to EVERYONE.


----------



## Wallsendmag

I agree completely and am totally unhappy with the stubborn resistance within the comittee to withdrawing this member benefit. The forum is nothing to do with the club and we should leave the running of it to the corporate owners who seem to be very quiet on this thread.

** edited to comply with Mods warning


----------



## sevy

Phil_RS said:


> Is one possible solution to split the for sale sections between parts and cars. I would imagine its much harder to be scammed when selling a car and therefore safer for members to open that section to be viewed by non TTOC low post count members whilst keeping the parts section restricted.
> 
> Maybe even allow pm's to be sent but not received so that they can send a message to the seller with their contact details and then up to seller if they want to make contact by email or phone.
> 
> Whilst it is great that everything is being done to protect forum members, the above seems to offer a sensible compromise.
> 
> Thoughts anyone?


This sounds like a great compromise to me. Like many others who have posted in this topic I'm a potential TT owner and would prefer to buy one that I know has been looked after & cherished...which is why I joined the forum. Like others have said, I don't have that much to contribute to the forum until I become an owner as I don't know much about TTs yet, and am reluctant to just post any old rubbish to increase my post count.

As Phil has said, I would also assume it's harder to be scammed when selling/buying a car, so opening up the Cars For Sale section whilst keeping the Parts section restricted surely mitigates the biggest area of risk...?

That said, I totally understand the need for members to be protected from scammers and that something had to be done...just feel that a bit of compromise might keep the majority happy whilst still helping to protect those at greater risk.


----------



## audimad

Wallsendmag said:


> I agree completely and am totally pissed off with the stubborn resistance within the comittee to withdrawing this member benefit. The forum is nothing to do with the club and we should leave the running of it to the corporate owners who seem to be very quiet on this thread.


I totally agree with Wallsendmag. :wink:


----------



## stt

Let's hope that new users are allowed to see cars for sale so I don't have to keep spamming up my post count ;-)


----------



## audimad

Can there be a vote on whether new forum users not TTOC members can see the market place. I did not realise that the TTOC had two websites anyway. :?


----------



## Mark Davies

Clearly most of the complaints are coming from people with a low post count who cannot access the marketplace - who are therefore also people who haven't been here for very long and haven't witnessed the endless problems and grief that has been suffered by members here who have lost hundreds of pounds.

It's all very easy to be wise after the fact and say people shouldn't do this, and people shouldn't do that and if buyers and sellers were a little less trusting they wouldn't get scammed. Well that's exactly the point - _we are being a little less trusting_ and taking some measures to ensure all and sundry can't come along and immediately start screwing us over. Ultimately anybody can fall foul of a determined crook regardless of how careful they are and this forum doesn't want to be the vehicle with which criminals do their business.

It would be all well and good for the forum or TTOC just washing their hands of the issue as some suggest, and saying to people who get ripped off, "Tough luck, you should have been more careful" - but then you're missing the point of what this forum is all about. It's a community and we care that our members should have a good experience here.

I hear the point when people say they have come here to buy a car, and were hoping to get one from an enthusiast to get a truly good example. That's great, and a good thing to do. But if you're looking for the best examples of cars, and therefore presumably prepared to pay a premium to get one, then I struggle to see how the investment of £15 to get access to the marketplace (and the ongoing TTOC membership for when you do buy a car) is an issue. God, if you can't afford that then I really don't think you're going to manage to run a TT! And if you are that hard up then it's not strictly necessary to spend money - a bit of time, effort and community spirit will get you there for free.

It's a sign of the times I'm afraid. Internet crime is prolific and frankly the restrictions here are much less than on many other motoring related forums. It's unfortunate that it's a minor inconvenience to a few but that's life. I see no reason why the vast majority of members here should leave themselves wide open to risk simply to spare potential new members the smallest of inconvenience or expense.


----------



## John-H

Absolutely spot on Mark! From a serving police officer the bigger and experienced picture is always a valuable perspective. Nick has now posted a poll on this, so hopefully as many members as possible will vote so we can obtain the community view.


----------



## BrianR

sspacie said:


> Yet again a sign that this country is not the only thing run by fools, all i want to do is buy a car, cant see sale forum on here so stick to pistonheads and ebay
> 
> thanks


dont forget Auto trader - mine os on there right now


----------



## Mithrail

I have a low post count and I agree that access to the marketplace on here should be for regular contributors to the forum, OR for those who pay for TTOC membership.

If all you want to use the forum for is to advertise, then why not pay or be a regular contributor. Makes perfect sense to me. I am selling my TT and if I want to advertise it here then I accept I will need to pay unless I start playing a more active part in the forum community.

Just my tuppence worth


----------



## transporterben

Am I able to look at parts yet ?


----------



## John-H

Yes, now you have verified details on the system you have the community's trust


----------



## SonyVaio

Nem said:


> After a discussion with the Moderators and the other Site Admin, and owing to the more commonly occurring breaking or trying to circumvent the forum rules, we have made a further change to the Marketplace security settings.
> 
> *Marketplace Update*
> 
> From this point forward new members of the forum, ie people in the "Newly Registered Users" group with a low post count will no longer be able to view items for sale at all.
> 
> This has come about as we originally decided that if people could see what was available for sale, but be restricted from replying or PM'ing the seller it would reduce the risk to our members from scammers, but also encourage people to participate in the forum to then be automatically removed from the New Users group. What has been happening instead is that new users are seeing an item for sale and then circumventing the forum rules by posting elsewhere for the member to contact them about it - which totally overrides the security put in place for our members and is clearly not acceptable.


Well that is a great philosophy!

So a new user can spam/troll the forum to death in order to gain enough posts to access the sales section but a genuine would be buyer who may not post that much will denied for a very long time until he has accrued enough posts??

I have just posted on the Poll thread about access to the sales section and aired my opinion there.

Surely the point in a sales section is to sell stuff? I can fully appreciate the fact that the need to protect members is paramount but I'm sure an alternative option can be put in place for new members? How about a dedicated thread for genuine users to be able to ask an admin to have their post count boosted to enable them to access the sales section?

As I posted in the Poll thread, after being a member of other car forums the TT Forum sales section was the first place I thought of looking for a TT, my other half has her heart sset on getting one. Generally people who sell their cars through the car forums have generally been really well looked after and thus a better buy then the likes of the unkown straight off ebay? Often histories and problems that selling members have had can be found traced and add authenticity for said sales.

I know I'm new to TTOC and at this moment don't even have a TT but I think this issue should be re-visited or a work around found for genuine would be buyers (admin request)?


----------



## audimad

John-H said:


> Yes, now you have verified details on the system you have the community's trust


 :roll:


----------



## SonyVaio

How many posts does one need to access the Sales section??

Might just have to get my spammers head on and go trolling to get my post count up to the required level. :roll:


----------



## minimumeffort

This might be well intended but its silly. Scammer will go any length to do their thing, it could be a guy with 0 posts or 1000 posts.

I came here to read, get knowledge and help my girlfriend buy a used AUDI TT, unfortunately I cant see the market because of this restrictions, I cant contribute until I have something worth saying, and to do that I need the car first?

Hope rules are changed, because I know I am not the only one in this situation.

ME


----------



## John-H

These measures are not foolproof. A determined scammer can always get through, true - but it's not silly - What it's about is shifting the balance of probability and not making this forum and it's established members such an easy target and it's worked. Previously we could ban a scammer once a fraud had been committed and reported but they would re-join under a new unknown ID and start again playing confidence tricks by PM on anyone they spotted anywhere with a need. The delay in PM access stops them doing this. A serial scammer then finds it too difficult and goes elsewhere.


----------



## Cobra88

what a PITA !

Come on guys
your just limiting your members to selling their parts to people that already have them.

It's pretty easy to spot a scammer 
Just don't let us new members send PM's to the people selling then you can moderate/spot the fakes

I only joined to see if anyone has some tt suspension parts to suit my A3 8L [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Regards
Rick


----------



## minimumeffort

How about asking for different proof? email a picture of yourself with ttforum.co.uk written on it?

Restricting new members is the best way of stopping new members.

ME


----------



## John-H

The reason why the market place is not visible to newbies is that having seen a part or a car and because they don't have immediate PM access (to prevent scammers), many were hijacking other threads to contact the seller, causing excess workload for the moderators to clean up.

If everybody was well behaved then there would be no need for security restrictions. Unfortunately a few selfish people spoil things for the honest and understanding majority. Such is life.

With 38,000 members we must be doing something right. Primarily thus is a forum to discuss - not eBay or Autotrader.


----------



## audimad

John-H said:


> The reason why the market place is not visible to newbies is that having seen a part or a car and because they don't have immediate PM access (to prevent scammers), many were hijacking other threads to contact the seller, causing excess workload for the moderators to clean up.
> 
> If everybody was well behaved then there would be no need for security restrictions. Unfortunately a few selfish people spoil things for the honest and understanding majority. Such is life.
> 
> With 38,000 members we must be doing something right. Primarily thus is a forum to discuss - not eBay or Autotrader.


Would that be 38,000 TTOC members or just people who use the forum?


----------



## Nem

audimad said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reason why the market place is not visible to newbies is that having seen a part or a car and because they don't have immediate PM access (to prevent scammers), many were hijacking other threads to contact the seller, causing excess workload for the moderators to clean up.
> 
> If everybody was well behaved then there would be no need for security restrictions. Unfortunately a few selfish people spoil things for the honest and understanding majority. Such is life.
> 
> With 38,000 members we must be doing something right. Primarily thus is a forum to discuss - not eBay or Autotrader.
> 
> 
> 
> Would that be 38,000 TTOC members or just people who use the forum?
Click to expand...

Neither


----------



## John-H

audimad said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reason why the market place is not visible to newbies is that having seen a part or a car and because they don't have immediate PM access (to prevent scammers), many were hijacking other threads to contact the seller, causing excess workload for the moderators to clean up.
> 
> If everybody was well behaved then there would be no need for security restrictions. Unfortunately a few selfish people spoil things for the honest and understanding majority. Such is life.
> 
> With 38,000 members we must be doing something right. Primarily thus is a forum to discuss - not eBay or Autotrader.
> 
> 
> 
> Would that be 38,000 TTOC members or just people who use the forum?
Click to expand...

We are discussing registered forum members Jeff - what's the confusion - do you need assistance?


----------



## audimad

Nem said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reason why the market place is not visible to newbies is that having seen a part or a car and because they don't have immediate PM access (to prevent scammers), many were hijacking other threads to contact the seller, causing excess workload for the moderators to clean up.
> 
> If everybody was well behaved then there would be no need for security restrictions. Unfortunately a few selfish people spoil things for the honest and understanding majority. Such is life.
> 
> With 38,000 members we must be doing something right. Primarily thus is a forum to discuss - not eBay or Autotrader.
> 
> 
> 
> Would that be 38,000 TTOC members or just people who use the forum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither
Click to expand...

Oh, have you stopped ignoring me now, was it because i helped a new forum member with a sale of parts? :?


----------



## audimad

John-H said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reason why the market place is not visible to newbies is that having seen a part or a car and because they don't have immediate PM access (to prevent scammers), many were hijacking other threads to contact the seller, causing excess workload for the moderators to clean up.
> 
> If everybody was well behaved then there would be no need for security restrictions. Unfortunately a few selfish people spoil things for the honest and understanding majority. Such is life.
> 
> With 38,000 members we must be doing something right. Primarily thus is a forum to discuss - not eBay or Autotrader.
> 
> 
> 
> Would that be 38,000 TTOC members or just people who use the forum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are discussing registered forum members Jeff - what's the confusion - do you need assistance?
Click to expand...

O I C, thanks for clearing that up for me John.


----------



## Chris_TT

Just want to add my 2 pence...

I'm a new member and recently bought from someone on the for sale section. Originally they had asked for Paypal Gift as payment, which I refused and sent an extra £5 to cover their costs and protect myself.

Long story short - I used common sense and all was well. Why can't everyone else?!


----------



## owlie

So,I've paid my membership for the TTOC.What happens now?
I've had an E,mail acknowledging payment but no member number or anything.
is there something I need to do ?

Steve


----------



## Wallsendmag

owlie said:


> So,I've paid my membership for the TTOC.What happens now?
> I've had an E,mail acknowledging payment but no member number or anything.
> is there something I need to do ?
> 
> Steve


Basically wait until I get home and can process your order


----------



## Gazzer

Wallsendmag said:


> owlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So,I've paid my membership for the TTOC.What happens now?
> I've had an E,mail acknowledging payment but no member number or anything.
> is there something I need to do ?
> 
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Basically wait until I get home and can process your order
Click to expand...

well hurry up ya noddy the customer is waiting tick tock


----------



## owlie

Got my member number,followed the instruction to register as a TTOC member on the forum.

Still unable to access the FOR SALE section.

Any help appreciated.

Steve


----------



## mjtyke

rocket-bike said:


> well as a new member seems a bit silly ... i was looking to purchase a car. Which i did from this forum a matter of weeks ago (still waiting to get my hands on it). I did not post on the forum as i could not post in the WANTED section , did not have much to say in in the newbie section as i did not have a TT yet... so in a way i think your doing your own members a bit of an injustice about selling cars to new people. I would not pay £15 just to see the sale section and i dont troll forums just to get my post count high. how ever one of the reasons i bought the car was because it was a owners club car.. And waiting the arrival of my new car so i can tell people about it  ie get my post count up .....


Agree entirely, i am assumed to be a crook because i dont post ? I dont post because i dontbhave much to say.

Dont see how this policy will do anything but harm.

May have to reply to more threads to gain arbitary approval, silly really

The beauty of this forum is that there are lots of knowledgeable people and gives a sense of trust to the reader. If a member selling gets a false buyer, is it any more likely than anywhere else ? Its not a golf club you know


----------



## glslang

It's about striking a balance. It's not really possible to know if people are crooks or not from their posts. I can understand TTOC position on this and especially when the moderators have to deal with a situation on their volunteered time.

I guess the poll will dictate the policy forward which is rather nice. And this topic can be (finally) put to rest.


----------



## SonyVaio

Well my parner and I have purchased a 2006 TT out of an Autotrader Ad in the end. I had wanted and wished to browse the sales section to buy a members car as they are often looked after more than some run of the mill crap that is out there.

I've already said I think the current restrictions are STUPID! They don't serve any great pupose apart from limit the more than likely potential buyers (new members) who are actually looking to buy the cars or parts as opposed to already members who already have said cars/parts?

I had asked in some other thread but just how many posts are required to be able to gain the privilege to access the sales section?? Now I have bought a TT I wouldn't mind being able to have access to things I may want to accesorise it with (although I don't pick it up until next week).


----------



## Gizmo68

Since nobody has the decency to tell all the newbies what the post count needed is, can I make a suggestion to them, play them at their own game and post in threads with a simple "nice" etc until you have full access, should take you about an hour I reckon to reach the number required. :lol:


----------



## Mark Davies

> I'm new here and only been here for five minutes. I haven't bothered reading the rules that I was directed to when I joined up so am annoyed that I can't get on the market place. I know nothing at all about the history and financial losses suffered by members that made the restrictions necessary but I don't care about that anyway. *I'm* suffering a temporary and minor inconvenience and therefore I *demand* that you change your rules to suit me even if it is to the detriment of the rest of the forum community.


Pretty much sums it up, I think.


----------



## John-H

Gizmo68 said:


> Since nobody has the decency to tell all the newbies what the post count needed is, can I make a suggestion to them, play them at their own game and post in threads with a simple "nice" etc until you have full access, should take you about an hour I reckon to reach the number required. :lol:


We've already explained that the reason the post count (and it's not just that) - the critera which gets you market place access and PM access - is kept vague, is so that it is hard to plan how to circumvent! What is an inconvenience to a newbie is also a disincentive to a scammer. We don't want to make it too easy for them.

All you need to do is make normal comments and posts i.e. join in the forum for a while - that's what a forum is all about.

Anyone simply posting one word or smiley faces multiple times is going to find a mod will delete their posts and repeat attempts will make it appear you are a scammer or a spammer and likely get your account deleted.

Please DO NOT advise people to do this again.



Mark Davies said:


> I'm new here and only been here for five minutes. I haven't bothered reading the rules that I was directed to when I joined up so am annoyed that I can't get on the market place. I know nothing at all about the history and financial losses suffered by members that made the restrictions necessary but I don't care about that anyway. *I'm* suffering a temporary and minor inconvenience and therefore I *demand* that you change your rules to suit me even if it is to the detriment of the rest of the forum community.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much sums it up, I think.
Click to expand...

Quite so Mark.


----------



## Gizmo68

John you seem pretty determined to alienate the true newbies on here, a forum is quite rightly all about joining in, but if the newbie has not yet bought a car than what are expected to post about? ask the same questions that get asked time and time again? which if they have done a search they would of found anyway.

When there is a 3 word thread that was started by a moderator then IMO your minimum post argument is laughable.

Have you also thought that you are actually preventing the true members on here from selling some items by restricting the audience who can see their advert.

I am still baffled how you thing a buyer can scam you, use your common sense and it isn't going to happen.

All this negativity towards newbies (done mainly by members with a TTOC banner in their signature) is hardly putting the TTOC in a good light is it? or maybe I have got it all wrong and the club is doing so well it doesn't need new members?


----------



## audimad

Mark Davies said:


> I'm new here and only been here for five minutes. I haven't bothered reading the rules that I was directed to when I joined up so am annoyed that I can't get on the market place. I know nothing at all about the history and financial losses suffered by members that made the restrictions necessary but I don't care about that anyway. *I'm* suffering a temporary and minor inconvenience and therefore I *demand* that you change your rules to suit me even if it is to the detriment of the rest of the forum community.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much sums it up, I think.
Click to expand...

I think this is a urine take but it seems to me that you have fallen for it. :lol:

Mod edited for use of offensive language outside of the flame room.


----------



## audimad

I think that the moderators from the TTOC should leave the running of the forum to the corporate owners and moderators who are not TTOC members and concentrate on their own website as the TTOC members website hasn't got a for sale section so they should concentrate on a market place for that but we know that will NEVER happen. The TTOC moderators reminds me of the security guard of a huge factory, it has nothing to do with him but he thinks he is in charge of it all.


----------



## John-H

Gizmo68 said:


> John you seem pretty determined to alienate the true newbies on here, a forum is quite rightly all about joining in, but if the newbie has not yet bought a car than what are expected to post about? ask the same questions that get asked time and time again? which if they have done a search they would of found anyway.


Not at all. You made 35 posts before you bought your first TT. This is your second:



Gizmo68 said:


> Hi. new to the forum but not to VAG, I own a Skoda Superb Combi and SWMBO a Golf, which she is considering changing for a MKII TT.
> 
> I am a complete newbie with regards to the TT so looking to use this site to brush up on my knowledge of the TT I will therefore be asking a few questions
> 
> I am however an experienced VCDS owner (scans, adaptations etc) and I am willing to offer my services for anyone local for [smiley=cheers.gif]


Not everyone is the same of course. I found this forum _after_ I bought my TT but I didn't get involved with buying or selling on the forum or even PMs until much later. I'd just bought my car and like you wanted to join in with the forum and learn things before considering modifications or buying or selling anything.



Gizmo68 said:


> When there is a 3 word thread that was started by a moderator then IMO your minimum post argument is laughable.


You don't say who and I wouldn't advocate that as a method of gaining full access to a newbie but even the process of finding and using that thread involves some aspects of involvement from which a new member can be judged, even if it's only saying hello and then contributing three words at a time. Showing a good boredom threshold for one thing :lol:



Gizmo68 said:


> Have you also thought that you are actually preventing the true members on here from selling some items by restricting the audience who can see their advert.


Well yes but I think most of them had a think too. I refer you to the results of the poll and an analysis of the authors of the contributions posted - it's a forum community not eBay or Autotrader :wink:



Gizmo68 said:


> I am still baffled how you thing a buyer can scam you, use your common sense and it isn't going to happen.


I can think of ways from having dealt with the aftermath of confidence trixters on here. I grant you it's more likely with sellers of ficticious parts or services but as I've explained a few times now - it's the granting of PM access that is the key to fraudster opportunity here as it's unmonitored. We can't grant PM access only to buyers (get it?), so they could start selling straight away via PM - don't you see?



Gizmo68 said:


> All this negativity towards newbies (done mainly by members with a TTOC banner in their signature) is hardly putting the TTOC in a good light is it? or maybe I have got it all wrong and the club is doing so well it doesn't need new members?


We are being positive to the community we are protecting. We try to explain and quite a few newbies appreciate our reasoning, despite one would think, having an interest in gaining full access themselves. As for your point about moderators who are TTOC members; I think, if I may be so bold, you are looking for something which isn't there. I for example was a forum member well before I joined the TTOC. I was made a moderator by Jae, the previous forum owner because he trusted me to be fair and objective. That is what I try to be. I try my best as do all the moderators on here - TTOC members or not.

Thank you for giving us this opportunity to explain. These are the very questions that are often asked.



audimad said:


> I think that the moderators from the TTOC should leave the running of the forum to the corporate owners and moderators who are not TTOC members and concentrate on their own website as the TTOC members website hasn't got a for sale section so they should concentrate on a market place for that but we know that will NEVER happen. The TTOC moderators reminds me of the security guard of a huge factory, it has nothing to do with him but he thinks he is in charge of it all.


I refer you to this post Jeff:

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=288429&p=2353944#p2353944


----------



## jamman

audimad said:


> I think..........
> 
> that the moderators from the TTOC should leave the running of the forum to the corporate owners and moderators who are not TTOC members and concentrate on their own website as the TTOC members website hasn't got a for sale section so they should concentrate on a market place for that but we know that will NEVER happen. The TTOC moderators reminds me of the security guard of a huge factory, it has nothing to do with him but he thinks he is in charge of it all.


That's your problem Jeff you don't, what a pile of waffle/crap/gibberish :wink:


----------



## Gizmo68

Gizmo68 said:


> When there is a 3 word thread that was started by a moderator then IMO your minimum post argument is laughable.





John-H said:


> You don't say who and I wouldn't advocate that as a method of gaining full access to a newbie but even the process of finding and using that thread involves some aspects of involvement from which a new member can be judged, even if it's only saying hello and then contributing three words at a time. Showing a good boredom threshold for one thing :lol:


It was Nem who started that thread (click the bold link), there are a few of these types of threads on other forums I frequent and TBH they generally just a PITA.



Gizmo68 said:


> Have you also thought that you are actually preventing the true members on here from selling some items by restricting the audience who can see their advert.





John-H said:


> Well yes but I think most of them had a think too. I refer you to the results of the poll and an analysis of the authors of the contributions posted - it's a forum community not eBay or Autotrader :wink:


The only problem I see with the poll was how it was worded, how many people who voted option 1 - Keep it as it is (or words to that effect) actually realise that the rules had ALREADY changed just a few days earlier? so they may not realise that newbies could not view the classifieds, I have seen one or two posts confirming this.



John-H said:


> I can think of ways from having dealt with the aftermath of confidence trixters on here. I grant you it's more likely with sellers of ficticious parts or services but as I've explained a few times now - it's the granting of PM access that is the key to fraudster opportunity here as it's unmonitored. We can't grant PM access only to buyers (get it?), so they could start selling straight away via PM - don't you see?


I fully agree that a newbie should not be able to send a PM, open the classifieds up so replies can be seen and keep *all *the correspondence on the thread in full view of everyone.
Only once a deal has been struck is there a need for it to go to PM, where the seller can then PM the buyer his payment address (paypal or bank transfer etc) and an e-mail address so the buyer can give his delivery address.



John-H said:


> We are being positive to the community we are protecting. We try to explain and quite a few newbies appreciate our reasoning, despite one would think, having an interest in gaining full access themselves. As for your point about moderators who are TTOC members; I think, if I may be so bold, you are looking for something which isn't there. I for example was a forum member well before I joined the TTOC. I was made a moderator by Jae, the previous forum owner because he trusted me to be fair and objective. That is what I try to be. I try my best as do all the moderators on here - TTOC members or not.
> 
> Thank you for giving us this opportunity to explain. These are the very questions that are often asked.


I can only speak for myself, but I have been on several committees so I am fully aware of the shite that goes on from time to time, unfortunately for the TTOC from reading this forum it appears no different in the TTOC and I for one don't want to be part of all that shite again, life is too short.

IMO a lot of forums could do well by looking how Briskoda.net is run as they seem to get the balance right 99% of the time and most people rate it as the best forum they use.
(FWIW I am in no way attached to Briskoda, just a happy member who is happy to support them)
I am also on another half dozen or so forums and they are pretty much either fairly quiet or have their own issues.

I am also not out for an argument or get into a ruck with any of the mods, just putting my point across so the forum can run better and therefore hopefully most can be happy here.


----------



## SonyVaio

Okay! So a vague and non definitive answer to the requirements and parameters required to gain access to the sales section. This really doesn't help new people at all??

Even if someone cannot PM surely the sales section should be available to browse by ALL?? It is just ludicrous that it is not. Then at least new people can see what is there? I really cannot see any benifit at all from new members being denied access just because they cannot PM?

Why cant you allow new members to post replies in the sales section? This way all that is said is in the open and NOT behind closed doors (PM's), surely this sort of open sales policy where everyone can see what is said can only be a good thing? Any sort of scammer is not going to be able to scam and still no need for PM's either?

Another alternative could be if a member can prove that he/she is a well established and respected member on another forum then perhaps they could be fast tracked to PM access? After all there is usually some cross pollenation of members on all the various forums, this could perhaps lead to established and respected members of this forum vouching for a new member as they know them from another forum. Then perhaps this forum can then allow them instant access to PM and the all all illusive sales section??

Just my thoughts but I think the current restrictions stink! A possible sale of a members TT has definitely been lost as I've had to purchase elsewhere (Autotrader) due these restrictions.


----------



## John-H

You know, I think we are going to have to do a Q+A FAQ section on all this which people can see and will save repeating things.

Just briefly;

Keeping the critera vague doesn't help new registrants - that's the point - scammers are new registrants too. If we said what it was exactly then they could plan and circumvent the measures. We don't want to make it too easy.

We had the market place visible but we found new registrants were posting on threads where the seller/buyer was posting on another topic and interrupt with invitations to buy or sell. This caused complaints and too much work for the mods to clean up and police.

We used to allow people to post on for sale threads but they often turned into an auction or tactical bids or people making negative comments or just plain off topic nonsense and chats posted. It caused lots of complaints and the mods too much work to clean up. So now we allow only the for sale post and a price must be included.

Verifying someone is already trusted on another forum would involve manual work from a mod to analyse or contact someone to confirm etc. The process needs to be easy and largely automatic with only occasional manual intervention - otherwise the mods would be swamped with work and never keep up.


----------



## SonyVaio

John,

I do get where your coming from to an extent.

The problem is a scammer is scammer and no matter what after 'XX' amount of posts they will gain access to the sales section. This is NOT going to stop a scammer as they will just troll the site posting here and there until they have reached the illusive post count to gain entry to the sales section. Then they will just do their scamming thing then even if they appear a perfectly normal user up to the point of gaining 'XX' posts in the first place. If a user wants to scam a post count is NOT going to stop them - only hinder them and perhaps make them even more determined?

Your current restrictions really do just stop genuine buyers (like myself), my whole point in joining in the first place was to peruse the sales section as my other half had her heart set on getting a TT and I know from being a member of other forums that the cars for sale by established members are often some of the best looked after cars you can buy - thus my first place to look for one. I know I'm not alone on this as I've read many other posts by new members with their frustration to the restriction and like me you are kind of put off the whole site because of it.

I'm busy at the moment trying to get my post count up by contributing to threads and grabbing any oportunity to post a reply in order to do so. It does however feel like trolling at times as you're posting when perhaps under different situations you perhaps wouldn't have otherwise.

I'll just have to keep trolling :roll: for now. Unless some admin can magic my figure up to PM access??

All the best.


----------



## John-H

These measures are not foolproof I agree. A determined scammer can always get through, true - but there is a subtlety to this - What it's about is shifting the balance of probability and not making this forum and it's established members such an easy target and it's worked. Previously we could ban a scammer once a fraud had been committed and reported but they would re-join under a new unknown ID and instantly start again playing confidence tricks by PM on anyone they spotted anywhere with a need. Crucially, the delay in PM access stops them doing this. A serial scammer then finds it too difficult - too much of a chore, like you are finding out once and they are going to have to do each time they get banned, so they go elsewhere to find an easier forum to exploit. We haven't had one for ages, so it works!

By the way, you've convinced me you are very likely genuine :wink:


----------



## Gizmo68

Maybe another two or three new mods are needed then to be in control of the classifieds? Ideally in different time zones so there is a mod on-line most of the time.


----------



## John-H

Well we'll have a review to follow the survey and see what we can do to follow the forum's view and make any improvements following people's comments


----------



## Mark Davies

John-H said:


> We haven't had one for ages, so it works!


And this is worth highlighting!

These rules have not been put in place just to annoy people. A few months ago *we were getting hammered*! People were reporting being the subject of fraud on an almost weekly basis. And it's really easy being all bloody superior and saying people should just be more careful - that's just stupid naivity. _Anybody_ can get caught out. It was clear this forum was being targeted, as were many motoring forums. The TTF could either decide to leave their members to the mercy of the wolves or do something to try and keep the wolves out. There were many calls from the members *asking* for some kind of controls to try and provide at least a degree of protection. The current restrictions were developed and although as John says they are never going to be foolproof, _they are working_.

I'm just gobsmacked that people will come and join a club and the moment they arrive start kicking off with the established membership telling them they're running their club all wrong and demanding that everything be done for their personal convenience and balls to everybody else!

You've seen the poll. The restrictions are overwhelmingly what the club wants. Even with several options the current rules are approved by the majority. _There is a reason_ why the established membership have voted for that - it is precisely because we know the history behind the rules and appreciate exactly why they are there. It may mean someone could lose the possibility of a sale. We know that - we don't care! The poll tells you we'd prefer that than to leave the forum wide open for fraudsters. We'll sell our stuff to someone eventually - it doesn't have to be you.

Ultimately this is a forum _community_ - not eBay. The market place is _not_ the be-all-and-end-all of the TTF. If the only reason someone is signing up is to buy or sell something then they're not going to be making any real contribution to the forum so frankly they're no great loss. _If_ however someone is planning to get actively involved then the probationary period prior to using the market really is only a short term matter, so what's the big deal?

Bottom line it's just really bad manners to join a club and immediately start kicking off and trying to call the shots when you haven't got the first idea of why things are done the way that they are. And especially when it's a club you don't pay a membership for.


----------



## betty

Hi, i am a newbie to this site. I have recently bought my TT and loving it, had already spent some cash on ensuring the engine is sound before naming her. after hours of not understanding why I couldnt go to the marketplace to see what parts and accessories I could buy and compare prices, i stumbled upon this forum. It is all a bit confusing to me but I suppose I just have to play the posting game until I can have user rights too. 
So please accept this as my first post! Please can I go shopping???Pretty please???
Betty


----------



## SonyVaio

I think the reason that so many people will have been getting hammered as you put it would be due to the lack of personal security that is displayed in nearly EVERY advert in the sales section??

I have had a browse of the sales section now and was astounded to see that practically every advert actively has people's names, mobile numbers and email addresses?? Really!

I would suggest that people putting adverts in the sales section should not give away their personal details and only answer initial interest in a sales item via PM?

I truly am NOT surprised there was so much scamming going on with so much valuable info readily available.

My solution would be:

1. Posted adverts must NOT contain personal info (names, tel no's, email addresses etc...).
2. Lower the post count to gain access PM facility.
3. Open sales section to be able to be browsed by all.
4. Delete all old adverts and especially those with personal contact info.
5. Future adverts once marked as SOLD then the adverts moved to a 'Now Sold' section.


----------



## John-H

As I say, we'll have a review to follow the survey and see what we can do to follow the forum's view and make any improvements following people's comments


----------



## Gazzer

SonyVaio said:


> I think the reason that so many people will have been getting hammered as you put it would be due to the lack of personal security that is displayed in nearly EVERY advert in the sales section??
> 
> I have had a browse of the sales section now and was astounded to see that practically every advert actively has people's names, mobile numbers and email addresses?? Really!
> 
> I would suggest that people putting adverts in the sales section should not give away their personal details and only answer initial interest in a sales item via PM?
> 
> I truly am NOT surprised there was so much scamming going on with so much valuable info readily available.
> 
> My solution would be:
> 
> 1. Posted adverts must NOT contain personal info (names, tel no's, email addresses etc...).
> 2. Lower the post count to gain access PM facility.
> 3. Open sales section to be able to be browsed by all.
> 4. Delete all old adverts and especially those with personal contact info.
> 5. Future adverts once marked as SOLD then the adverts moved to a 'Now Sold' section.


i agree on some points and disagree on a lot of the others, however i did discuss with John the other day on this whole subject about ttoc membership to see the market place and maybe just maybe we hit upon a possible way around all of the problems currently faced. i am hoping the committee and steve will have a good think on it and see if a way forward can be found in the ideas we both had. (watch this space)


----------



## Gizmo68

Mark Davies said:


> And this is worth highlighting!


So is this Mark:



Mark Davies said:


> I'm just gobsmacked that people will come and join a *club *and the moment they arrive start kicking off with the established membership telling them they're running their *club *all wrong and demanding that everything be done for their personal convenience and balls to everybody else!
> 
> You've seen the poll. The restrictions are overwhelmingly what the *club *wants.


Not sure if you realise this but the TTF is a forum not a CLUB.



Mark Davies said:


> Ultimately this is a *forum *_community_ - not eBay. The market place is _not_ the be-all-and-end-all of the TTF. If the only reason someone is signing up is to buy or sell something then they're not going to be making any real contribution to the forum so frankly they're no great loss. _If_ however someone is planning to get actively involved then the probationary period prior to using the market really is only a short term matter, so what's the big deal?


Oh it appears you do know:



Mark Davies said:


> Bottom line it's just really bad manners to join a *club *and immediately start kicking off and trying to call the shots when you haven't got the first idea of why things are done the way that they are. And especially when it's a *club *you don't pay a membership for.


Very true, but this is a forum and NOT the TTO or any other CLUB.


----------



## Kell

This thread (or the opinions contained within it) is the reason why I lost the will to continue in any committee role with the TTOC.

TTOC Committee members are proposed and voted for by the members and every one I worked with during my time was committed to ensuring the best possible service to members. Yet the same people that either voted us on, or certainly didn't object to us being in the committee, would lambast almost every decision we made. And that my own personal views were immediately taken as - "Well *The Committee* said such and such."

It got to the point that I couldn't say anything without someone twisting it and pointing the finger at us, claiming that we all thought we were better than eveyone else. It wasn't true then, and I doubt it's true now.

I was fed up with giving up my spare time, for free, to people who were that ungrateful. I applaud the current committee for its staying power as I know only too well from personal experience that nothing is ever 'right'. Oh and bear in mind, I've seen first hand how other clubs and forums operate - many of the comments posted here would have resulted in an immediate ban or expulsion.

While I know that this issue is not a TTOC issue, but more a forum one, I fail to see how those people complaining cannot or will not, realise that measures have only been put in place to help prevent scammers. And they're working.

Having been a member here for over 10 years (and the last five of which I've not even had a TT) I still find this site to be one of the best I've used. I think the moderators operate with a lightness of touch that is all too often missing on other sites. Everything that has been introduced here has been done because of previous problems.

The flame room was introduced so that people had somewhere to vent their spleens without all and sundry coming across rude and offensive posts accidentally.

The Market Place rules have been introduced as a direct result of lots of sellers and buyers being scammed. As Mark said earlier, the forum is meant to be a place for discussion - not for trading. The sales section wasn't even on here when I first joined.

People complain when rules are introduced, but others complain when they're not. The only option is to go with majority rule and if you don't agree with that way of doing things, then this forum isn't for you.

I don't necessarily agree with the rules and I'm sure that, given time, an alternative method might be preferable, but, as with the TTOC, the moderators are all unpaid, and it's a very time-consuming and ultimately thankless task. And until the 'right' solution is found, I'm sure they'd continue to get lots of abuse.

For those selling, I'd imagine that this is only one of many places to sell. Certainly, my car was advertised on here, Autotrader, Pistonheads and even at work. The problem with selling cars on here is that most people already have one ... I got the sale through Autotrader.

As for Caveat Emptor - well that's hardly within the community spirit. I do remember the first time anyone was scammed on here, and it was a big shock as we'd all believed, naiively, that all the members were genuine.

I don't think there is one solution that would please everyone, so for the good of the site, we should all accept one that is at least proven to work.


----------



## Blacknerd

hi im a ttoc member how can i get access to the market place?


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Blacknerd, Now you banner is displayed, clink link & post & Admin should do the rest.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444
Hoggy. 
****Edit, I see you have a few minutes ago*******


----------



## wilsy

Hi all,

I'm a new member who's looking for a 225bhp TT.

For what its worth my view on this is I'm happy to abide by the house rules. I run forums myself and its often impossible to please everyone. I want a chance to see what's for sale on here first, although I have a TT lined up for buying at the weekend. I will be sticking around though so its £15 well spent as you get a lot for the membership fee.

One suggestion would be to automate the process so once you pay the ttoc membership your forum account is also updated. I appreciate they are separate sites but its very simple to implement. It can be frustrating waiting up to 7 days and its one less manual task for the admins.

Hope this is constructive - great site guys!

Rick.


----------



## Wallsendmag

wilsy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm a new member who's looking for a 225bhp TT.
> 
> For what its worth my view on this is I'm happy to abide by the house rules. I run forums myself and its often impossible to please everyone. I want a chance to see what's for sale on here first, although I have a TT lined up for buying at the weekend. I will be sticking around though so its £15 well spent as you get a lot for the membership fee.
> 
> One suggestion would be to automate the process so once you pay the ttoc membership your forum account is also updated. I appreciate they are separate sites but its very simple to implement. It can be frustrating waiting up to 7 days and its one less manual task for the admins.
> 
> Hope this is constructive - great site guys!
> 
> Rick.


It's only 7 days if I'm on holiday without internet access :wink:


----------



## bobott

Nem said:


> Sporty tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there !
> I am a paid up member of the TTOC but i now cannot open the parts for sale..!!!!
> 
> Can you help Sporty TT
> 
> 
> 
> I think you should be ok now
Click to expand...

Hi Nem,

I as fully paid up member of TTOC so to speak, I think I have the same problem, can't access any 'for sale' threads? can you check the access?

Thanks
Bobott


----------



## Hoggy

Hi bobott, Have you posted here, click link & post.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444
Hoggy.


----------



## Bigkev

Hi how long does it usually take to have access to the for sale forum?

Kev


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Kev, Welcome to the TTF.
Regular posting helps or could be within hours, once you have joined the TTOC.
Join the TTOC to unlock the full site features...Only £15 to join as a Web member.
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ma ... a27333e6cf
Hoggy.


----------



## RichBTTV6Q

Kell said:


> Oh and bear in mind, I've seen first hand how other clubs and forums operate - many of the comments posted here would have resulted in an immediate ban or expulsion.


I agree - some of the comments on this thread would certainly have those members expelled. I'm amazed at the patience shown by John-H in his replies here. Several forums I've been members of tend to have the "late-night-short-temper" syndrome whereby comments become more personal and malicious after the "poster" has had a few jars..

Whilst being a newbie (joined today), I'm so (sad) excited to have my hands on an amazing car, this forum will provide a great outlet for me to enthuse about the excitement of having such a beast (as my family and work colleagues have all had enough already of listening to me talk about the TT and its amazing 3rd gear acceleration and corner abilities!). For those wanting to see the Marketplace so desperately £15 isn't much to ask. As another comment mentioned on this thread, in the whole scheme of owing and running a TT, £15 is 30 mins of fuel (when having fun) - ok maybe a bit longer, but my new V6 is pretty thirsty 

Life's too short to moan about things. Except the rules, or go elsewhere. Owning a TT is so much fun, why get upset about forum rules!!


----------



## AudiFan

Hi Guys,

I have joined the forum minutes ago as I am on the look out for an early, genuine low mileage TT. Been to see some right dogs today, wasting my time and fuel along the way. It amazes me how one persons immaculate description includes a dented wing, orange peel effect paintwork and deep scratches along with not washing the car for months prior to my viewing. :?

I was hoping to view see some much cherished TT's in the classifieds, like I could do on other forums, but guess I need to be patient, as my next purchase I intend to keep it for many happy years.

Looking forward to picking up some tips along the way.

Cheers

Adam


----------



## SonyVaio

AudiFan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have joined the forum minutes ago as I am on the look out for an early, genuine low mileage TT. Been to see some right dogs today, wasting my time and fuel along the way. It amazes me how one persons immaculate description includes a dented wing, orange peel effect paintwork and deep scratches along with not washing the car for months prior to my viewing. :?
> 
> I was hoping to view see some much cherished TT's in the classifieds, like I could do on other forums, but guess I need to be patient, as my next purchase I intend to keep it for many happy years.
> 
> Looking forward to picking up some tips along the way.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Adam


Adam,

If your absolutely sure 100% you are going to get a TT then you could always join TTOC (£15) and this will fast track you in gaining access to the sales section.


----------



## Stonster

I've paid my £15.00 but don't seem to be able to access the sales/marketplace section as yet...

I will more than likely & regrettably looking to sell my 08' Audi TT 3.2 Roadster with just over 30k miles on the clock due to having just found out my wife is expecting. I'd rather sell it to people on here with a passion for the cars rather than some dodgy dealer.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Stonster said:


> I've paid my £15.00 but don't seem to be able to access the sales/marketplace section as yet...
> 
> I will more than likely & regrettably looking to sell my 08' Audi TT 3.2 Roadster with just over 30k miles on the clock due to having just found out my wife is expecting. I'd rather sell it to people on here with a passion for the cars rather than some dodgy dealer.


There are a few points to remember here, the TTOC is run by volunteers who all have full time jobs and private lives. You signed up at 1745 last night but omitted to include your order number in the bank transfer which forced us to wait until today to process your order. Finally without being too critical you haven't followed the simple instructions in your order confirmation on how to update your status. Fortunately someone was around to put you into the group without the checks that I have to make.


----------



## dtjames

I have been asked to go about selling a lovely silver 225bhp 2002 TT with low mileage for a friend who works away.

Is it possible to post the car as available without paying on this forum please?

If I satisfied the "minimum number of posts" criteria (whatever that may be), would I be able to post then? If so, I'll have to create some idle chat on here somewhere...apologies in advance but I will try to keep it all very brief.

He'd like the car to go to someone who cares about it since there's been no money spared on its maintenance during his ownership, and so eBay seems too high a risk to me and Autotrader too expensive.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi dtjames, Join in with the TTF community & post, but posting for the sake of it & posts will be removed, so not increasing your post count. 
The TTF has recently had probs with scammers & fraud posters & registering and verifying your personal details with the TTOC provides the forum community with some security in case of fraud, so helps us all.
So join in & post on the TTF community or join the TTOC to unlock the full site features...Only £15 to join as a Web member & then add £15 to the selling price of the TT.  
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ma ... a27333e6cf
Hoggy.


----------



## Nick nj

The TT is one of The options for my next car purchase and like to purchase through the owners club. Without trawling through all previous posts, what post count do I need to view cars for sale?


----------



## Hoggy

Nick nj said:


> The TT is one of The options for my next car purchase and like to purchase through the owners club. Without trawling through all previous posts, what post count do I need to view cars for sale?


Hi Nick, Been a member so long I can't remember & even I don't know, join in the TTF community & post & it may happen, but the quickest way is join the TTOC to unlock the full site features...Only £15 to join as a Web member.
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ma ... a27333e6cf
Hoggy.


----------



## Nick nj

Thanks for info Hoggy. If I bought a TT I'd join, it's a bizarre catch 22 situation though. Understand the reasons behind it for selling a car but surely it's just hinders the clubs growth and members ability to sell their cars to a wider audience.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Nick nj said:


> Thanks for info Hoggy. If I bought a TT I'd join, it's a bizarre catch 22 situation though. Understand the reasons behind it for selling a car but surely it's just hinders the clubs growth and members ability to sell their cars to a wider audience.


This isn't a club decision it was a forum management choice.


----------



## Nick nj

It's ridiculous. So if I do buy a TT I'll now have to buy from the auto trader and one of your members will likely have lost a chance to sell their car.

I've been a member Seloc for over 7 years with the same username as on here, that will surely verify I'm genuine!?


----------



## jaketelford

hi can i get access to the market place please?

ive been a member for a while just not had as much posts as many users, im wanting in to buy some mods for my tt as gumtree and normal ebay suck! any chance of getting access please?  cheers jake


----------



## Hoggy

jaketelford said:


> hi can i get access to the market place please?
> 
> ive been a member for a while just not had as much posts as many users, im wanting in to buy some mods for my tt as gumtree and normal ebay suck! any chance of getting access please?  cheers jake


Hi, Sorry but rules are rules & I try to treat everyone the same.

TTF doesn't suck so must be worth £15, So join in & post on the TTF community or join the TTOC to unlock the full site features...Only £15 to join as a Web member.
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ma ... a27333e6cf
Hoggy.


----------



## Mr Wheels

Hi, want to buy a TTS but cant see the for sale section and cant post in the wanted section. How do I get to see whats for sale in the for sale section and post in the wanted section.

Thanks

Andy


----------



## John-H

As displayed in the market place:



> Forum rules
> Due to the increasing level of fraud attempts the forum has a security policy in place to protect the established forum community. New members and members with a low post count, must first post for a short while and make themselves known on the forum before they can gain access to the market place and use the private message (PM) facility.
> 
> This delay is necessary to dissuade casual fraudsters who, even if discovered and banned, could otherwise instantly join under a new username and resume playing confidence tricks via the PM system, often selling non existant items to anyone they spot with a need anywhere on the forum. Although this is not foolproof, having to post for a while and engage in forum discussions does provide some indication that a member is genuine. This is not a simple post count which would be easy to plan to circumvent. Posts are monitored and anyone found spamming the forum to gain access will have their posts removed and risk a permanent ban if they continue.
> 
> Alternatively, registering and verifying your personal and bank details via TTOC membership provides the forum with extra security because by agreement these details will be made available to the forum and Police/Solicitors in case of fraud. TTOC members are therefore provided immediate marketplace and PM access because they are deemed a low risk to the forum community.
> 
> The market place is also hidden from view even for browsing because prior to this, new registrants were posting on threads where the seller/buyer was posting on another topic and interrupt with invitations to buy or sell. This caused complaints and too much work for the moderators to clean up and police.
> 
> This is primarily a forum community which is free to join and not a marketplace like eBay or Autotrader. The rules are in place to protect established members. Please respect them.
> 
> No security is perfect. Avoid the use of PayPal "gift" or direct bank transfer unless you know and trust a seller and use common sense.


----------



## Dayer2910

personally i don't get all the secrecy.....if i can't see what the "market place" or "for sale" sections look like then what incentive is there to hand over 15 quid? none is the answer...

seems a very bizarre situation where potential new TT owners come looking for advice and cars for sale via members and members trying to sell their cars but it's impossible for the 2 parties to come together...?

This has to be the weirdst forum when it comes to this, self defeating and will limit new members and potential revenue, the opposite i imagine of what is desired.


----------



## Mr Wheels

Ok, will stick to pistonheads and auto trader


----------



## Nick nj

Still no access, so decided to avoid buying a TT based on the unfriendly welcome I've received from this forum.

Thanks for nothing.


----------



## Gizmo68

Don't cut your nose off to spite your face Nick, they are a good car and only a tiny percentage of owners know about the forum... let alone the TTOC.


----------



## Mr Wheels

Bought a 08/08 TTS through auto trader


----------



## jaketelford

Hoggy said:


> jaketelford said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi can i get access to the market place please?
> 
> ive been a member for a while just not had as much posts as many users, im wanting in to buy some mods for my tt as gumtree and normal ebay suck! any chance of getting access please?  cheers jake
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Sorry but rules are rules & I try to treat everyone the same.
> 
> TTF doesn't suck so must be worth £15, So join in & post on the TTF community or join the TTOC to unlock the full site features...Only £15 to join as a Web member.
> http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ma ... a27333e6cf
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

hi hoggy

im now a full paying member of the tt owners, i still cant get access to the marketplace can u help please? thanks


----------



## SonyVaio

Hoggy said:


> Hi Blacknerd, Now you banner is displayed, clink link & post & Admin should do the rest.
> viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444
> Hoggy.
> ****Edit, I see you have a few minutes ago*******





jaketelford said:


> hi hoggy
> 
> im now a full paying member of the tt owners, i still cant get access to the marketplace can u help please? thanks


See above!

Click on link and you'll soon be sorted.

Or here is the link again for ease -  LINKY!


----------



## sportline

How many posts before I can see the for sale section? Am thinking of buying a mk1 
Thanks


----------



## Hoggy

Hi sportline, There are no set numbers, So join in & increase your posts on the TTF community or join the TTOC to unlock the full site features...Only £15 to join as a Web member.
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ma ... a27333e6cf
Hoggy.


----------



## sportline

Thanks but at what point can I view or is it a moving goal post?
Sorryjust don't want to spend unless I'm 100% sure a tt is for me


----------



## Wallsendmag

sportline said:


> Thanks but at what point can I view or is it a moving goal post?
> Sorryjust don't want to spend unless I'm 100% sure a tt is for me


Just take part in the three word story laugh at a couple of jokes and you'll have the required number of posts before you know it. Don't pay the money unless you really want to join one of the worlds greatest car clubs.


----------



## keithtd

I see many replies saying simply pay £15 and join if you want access to the now restricted areas together with cliams that it is not meant to make money. Surely without telling new members what the post number is that is exactly what it is as the reasons given i.e. protect members from scammers, is not really argument as protection is already in place. Paypal has it's own protection for buyers/sellers but if they don't follow it then they can't really moan and certainly altering this site is not a solution. What it does do however with great effect is to turn-off newbies which I can't see helps anyone. Such a shame for what is an excellent site.


----------



## kevin_tt

I have paid for web membership, Still waiting for tax disc holder by the way, but cannot get access to main TT members only areas & arcade.
I know that I have to wait for the tax disc holder but could access to members only areas be sorted out for me.
Thanks.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Kevin, Now you have your Banner displayed, Click link & post & Admin should do the rest..

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------



## BrianR

Wallsendmag said:


> sportline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks but at what point can I view or is it a moving goal post?
> Sorryjust don't want to spend unless I'm 100% sure a tt is for me
Click to expand...

Just take part in the three word story laugh at a couple of jokes and you'll have the required number of posts before you know it. Don't pay the money unless you really want to join one of the worlds greatest car clubs. [/quote

bob on!!


----------



## BrianR

Look, all of those who want access to the market place etc but don't want to pay to become a member;

If you are worried about spending £15, then an Audi TT, whatever shape, form or condition, definately isn't for you. People generally own and are drawn to a TT for the love of it and generally would spend their last quid on it (and will probably have to at times). So if spending £15 is a barrier to understanding if you want to own the car or not; if spending some time posting a few mails to get access feels too hard; then you may as well accept that you don't want to own one and probably never will.

The mods here are having to answer the same questions over and over again and it probably isn't a good use of their time, which they give freely and in my opinion do brilliantly.


----------



## kevin_tt

Hoggy said:


> Hi Kevin, Now you have your Banner displayed, Click link & post & Admin should do the rest..
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444
> 
> Hoggy.


Thanks Hoggy.


----------



## audit guy

so how many posts i gotto do b4 i can buy parts for me car then


----------



## BrianR

audit guy said:


> so how many posts i gotto do b4 i can buy parts for me car then


aggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Hoggy

BrianR said:


> audit guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> so how many posts i gotto do b4 i can buy parts for me car then
> 
> 
> 
> aggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:
Click to expand...

More..aggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

I'm sure I have answered this before.. :lol:  :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## BrianR

Mate i don't know how you guys put up with, it I know they are newbies and finding their way around but FFS 8) Read the threads; its like herding f#cking cats. \rasther you than me mate - keep up the great work


----------



## pacemaker1000

Got to say this rule is ridiculous!
I have never heard of it in any other car enthusiast forum and find it very off putting and snobby

potential owners and buyers come here to get advice AND look for the best used cars owned by enthusiasts. to deny them this courtesy is detrimental to them and to the members with vehicles to sell

i sold my Porsche on such a forum to a new member in such a position who never made a single post other than to thank me for the sale

i really think you are doing your members a disservice.


----------



## luscombe

Hi

I feel bound to say this approach is extremely short-sighted and counter-productive.

Most people thinking about buying an enthusiasts car like an Audi TT will naturally seek an online forum to research the vehicle in question. Once they have established the vehicle is the the one for them, they will almost inevitably want to search the for sale section to find a car that has been owned by a like minded enthusiast. I for one would prefer to buy privately from an enthusiast, so this would always be my preferred method of finding a vehicle. By promoting this system you are helping existing members to sell parts & vehicles and you are encouraging 'new blood' into the fold by having them buy from existing members

It is ridiculous to expect potential buyers to pay a joining fee just to view adverts. If you take my example I am a forum member for the following:

The Porsche Owners Club
The VX220 Owners Club
The Jaguar Owners Club
The Aston Martin owners Club
The Morgan Owners Club
The Land Rover Owners club
The Fiat Owners Club
The Austin A35 Owners Club
The Harley Davidson Owners Club
The BMW (motorcycle) Owners Club
The Triumph (motorcycle owners club
The Vintage Aircraft owners club
The Luscombe (aeroplane) owners club
The MiniMax (aeroplane) owners club
THe Flyer (aviation) forum
The Les Paul (guitar) forum
The acoustic guitar forum.
The Vintage Guitar forum

All these internet forums have an active for sale section. Can you imagine the cost of paying £15.00 just for the privilege of accessing the for sale/wanted section in each of the above? Fortunately the Audi TT forum is the only one that sees the need to adopt this approach.

To say that ony forom members who post on a regular basis can view the for sale section is equally short sighted. Every forum has certain members who feel the need to post on every subject. You often end up with a situation where 95% of the posts are made by 5% of the members. This doesn't mean that the members who post frequently are better, or indeed that the members who post infrequently are worse. It's just an indication of the different characters of individuals within the forum and the way they like to engage in communication.

I strongly urge the moderators to reconsider this poicy.

Kind regards

Jeff


----------



## Nem

*For the love of God!

You don't HAVE to pay £15 to view the marketplace.*


----------



## luscombe

Nem said:


> *For the love of God!
> 
> You don't HAVE to pay £15 to view the marketplace.*


Nick

You clearly haven't read my post.

Kind regards

Jeff


----------



## PlusTT

Jees! I keep on seeing these posts from newbies who can't be bothered to read the rules or the various threads about it and who keep on trawling over the same old ground asking the same old questions and making the same selfish demands.

I'm a newbie too but I bothered to spend five minutes bothering to read! I can see the sense in what's been done and the reasons for it and I'm glad that this is a forum that makes some attempt to look after its members and doesn't listen to the demands of people who want instant access to the market place to satisfy their own interest and sod everyone else! Why should they make it easy for scammers?

Look here and read: viewtopic.php?f=2&t=287293

They had problems with fraud and had a vote on what to do about it. Read the discussion and see the points being made They decided to have a policy that you need to post for a while and prove yourself. IT'S FREE, you can do this whilst researching about the car, what's the problem? By the time you are done you'll have full access. Duh!

Alternatively if you are dead keen on the car and want to join the club now BECAUSE YOU PAY AND GET VERIFIED you are not a risk to everyone else so there's no reason to keep you out of the market place. Simples.

I must say that this forum has a wealth of information and a bunch of very helpful and friendly people. I agree with what they've done to protect themselves and don't have a problem with it. Perhaps it's a sign of the times that people can't be bothered to read :roll:


----------



## luscombe

Plus TT

This is your opinion and I would support your right to have it.

What I won't accept is bad manners and your assumption that I (or anyone else who disagrees with you) 'only looks to satisfy their own interests and sod everone else'. I can read, and I'm also entitled to my opinion. The thread was active today, so I merely responded and gave my opinion.

Doh to you Mister Plus TT!


----------



## Wallsendmag

luscombe said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> 
> *For the love of God!
> 
> You don't HAVE to pay £15 to view the marketplace.*
> 
> 
> 
> Nick
> 
> You clearly haven't read my post.
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> Jeff
Click to expand...

You clearly haven't read the thread


----------



## luscombe

Sorry Wallsendmag, but I have.

It's my opinion. Sorry, but that's just the way it is in a democracy.


----------



## PlusTT

luscombe said:


> Plus TT
> 
> This is your opinion and I would support your right to have it.
> 
> What I won't accept is bad manners and your assumption that I (or anyone else who disagrees with you) 'only looks to satisfy their own interests and sod everone else'. I can read, and I'm also entitled to my opinion. The thread was active today, so I merely responded and gave my opinion.
> 
> Doh to you Mister Plus TT!


I'm sorry if you took offence but my comments were not specifically aimed at you but all the new members that post on here and have obviously not read the background and also do not consider the politeness of coming on here, telling everyone who voted they were wrong and insisting their minority view should be listened to with pleas to change the rulesto suit them.

If a person agrees with democracy then surely that person should accept the decision that's already been taken. Simples


----------



## luscombe

Hi Plus TT

I'm sorry we got off to a bad start.

You are right of course - the democratic vote should be accepted.

Even though I had read the earlier thread concerning this issue, when I saw the recent posts I thought the debate may have been reopened.

The only observation I would make it that there were a large number (approx 45%) of votes that wanted advertising opening up to a wider audience (options 3,4 & 5) in some form.

That's me finished on this subject. At least this little debte means I must have nearly enough posts to view the 'For Sale' sections now!!

Kind regards

Jeff


----------



## PlusTT

No problem luscombe  I think we are both a couple of genuinely interested members and will no doubt like you say get full access due to our entering into the general conversation


----------



## pacemaker1000

Not saying everyone who voted was wrong. But, from an outsiders point of view, and more importantly a potential genuine buyers point of view, the policy is seriously flawed.

Yes i have made a few posts but obviously not enough to gain me access to the car i am looking to buy. like other forums, most posts are made after purchase to find remedies to problems or upgrades.

As said this is NOT the norm and had it been the case i would never have sold my Porsche. as it is now i may never find my TT


----------



## Wallsendmag

As I've said earlier in the thread laugh at a few jokes and join in the three word story and the whole forum will be your oyster


----------



## BrianR

Look, stop whinging like a girl, [smiley=bigcry.gif] if you don't like it then go to auto trader, ebay or piston heads. This isn't a democracy and even if it was we have had a vote and the vast majority of members said 'no'. So whether you like it or not, that is the case. Noone cares that when selling your porsche you didnt have these problems (snobby of you to mention that if you ask me). If you think all of this is snobby then so what? If you think this is wrong and offends you, then vote with your feet, respect your convictions and go somewhere else. Staying around here, moaning about something you are not going to change, wasting the time of people who have better things to do, is getting you nowhere and really, noone cares what you think about this, you havent been here long enough, or contributed enough, to count. (if you had then you would be able to see the market place').


----------



## Gizmo68

And yet some people still wonder why some Audi drivers are viewed as arrogant twits??

Maybe we should all try to see this from your point of view .... that is if we can get our head that far up our own bottom.

Whatever happened to welcoming newbies on a forum? Something lacking on the TTF.

edited due to iPhone auto corrections


----------



## luscombe

It was an unbelievably rude post from BrianR

I for one am grateful that Gizmo68 has demonstrated that not all forum members are so unwelcoming towards new members.

Perhaps if the moderators really wanted to improve the site they could devote some effort to challenging such rude & arrogant posts rather than worrying about new members trying to view the 'For Sale section.

Regards

Jeff


----------



## PlusTT

I agree he was a little blunt but I think it must have been said out of frustration. To be fair I think stopping people being ripped off is the important point here.


----------



## pacemaker1000

As pointed out members voted for it.
but that is people who already have access to the for sale ads!
as one who hasn't i would cast my vote differently.

ps does posting here add to my required count?
i got 17k to spend


----------



## Wallsendmag

pacemaker1000 said:


> As pointed out members voted for it.
> but that is people who already have access to the for sale ads!
> as one who hasn't i would cast my vote differently.
> 
> ps does posting here add to my required count?
> i got 17k to spend


The vote was open to all


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Pacemaker,Just join in with the TTF community & keep posting, you will soon get access to all the advantages of the forum. 
Hoggy.


----------



## BrianR

> luscombe said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was an unbelievably rude post from BrianR
> 
> I for one am grateful that Gizmo68 has demonstrated that not all forum members are so unwelcoming towards new members.
> 
> Perhaps if the moderators really wanted to improve the site they could devote some effort to challenging such rude & arrogant posts rather than worrying about new members trying to view the 'For Sale section.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Jeff
Click to expand...

Fot gods sake Jeff get a life mate! The mods here are subject to the same dumb argument over and over again. Spome of the posts placed here by newbies have been more than rude. Maybe you would like to answer the same question over and over agian, posted by people who cannot be bothered to read a few streams before banging on about the unfairness they perceive to surround them. At time of joining they have contributed zilch to this place and I find it pretty rude and arrogant that they come here shouting their mouths off.


----------



## BrianR

Gizmo68 said:


> And yet some people still wonder why some Audi drivers are viewed as arrogant twits??
> 
> Maybe we should all try to see this from your point of view .... that is if we can get our head that far up our own bottom.
> 
> Whatever happened to welcoming newbies on a forum? Something lacking on the TTF.
> 
> edited due to iPhone auto corrections


As far as I can see, newbies are universally welcomed and treated very well. You don't enter the home of others, start spouting off and expect to have a warm hug do you? I felt it needed saying and as someone who has bothered to contribute I am entitled to say it. If you can't see that, or dont like that, then maybe you need to take your own head out of your own bottom mate!


----------



## BrianR

PlusTT said:


> I agree he was a little blunt but I think it must have been said out of frustration. To be fair I think stopping people being ripped off is the important point here.


Bob on chap!!


----------



## Greddyl30pjg

Hi Guys n Gals- new chap here looking to a buy a TT, unfortunatley not able to via the sales thread- here's my predicament:

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=303983&p=2426422#p2426422

Just 1 guys perspective but, wherever there are transactions there's the potential of someone getting ripped off- surely a disclaimer or warning 'sticky' would suffice in order to absolve the TTOC guys from any responsibilty/ warn potential sellers/ buyers?? I can understand restricting the people selling .i.e peole that dont contribute and use the site as a marketing tool ...but there's genuine people like me that would like to purchase a car from someone ethusiastic enough about their car to be apart of the owners club.

I dont want to upset anyone, im new and i know its easy to dismiss a 'newbies' post but i feel its worth putting this opinion across


----------



## Wallsendmag

Greddyl30pjg said:


> Hi Guys n Gals- new chap here looking to a buy a TT, unfortunatley not able to via the sales thread- here's my predicament:
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=29&t=303983&p=2426422#p2426422
> 
> Just 1 guys perspective but, wherever there are transactions there's the potential of someone getting ripped off- surely a disclaimer or warning 'sticky' would suffice in order to absolve the TTOC guys from any responsibilty/ warn potential sellers/ buyers?? I can understand restricting the people selling .i.e peole that dont contribute and use the site as a marketing tool ...but there's genuine people like me that would like to purchase a car from someone ethusiastic enough about their car to be apart of the owners club.
> 
> I dont want to upset anyone, im new and i know its easy to dismiss a 'newbies' post but i feel its worth putting this opinion across


To be honest it's not the best place to look , check out ebay or Pistonheads


----------



## Greddyl30pjg

Really? I thought this would be THE place to look?!

Thanks for the advice eitherway, will keep my eyes peeled n hope to join you TT owners soon!


----------



## gatster

How many posts do you need to see the ads? I actually joined here as I'm looking for a TT, and have bought previous cars privately from forum members on other sites (BMW, Ford) and I prefer to buy 'enthusiast' owned cars when I can.

But I guess it's Pistonheads for now then, although I did get a nice welcome.


----------



## TT_TT

Hi,
I have joined the TTOC and am paid up. Well done me. Can I have access to the market place forum please?
TIA.
Martin.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Hi Martin have you had your confirmation email ?


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Martin, When you have membership No. from Email, click link & follow instructions
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

Once Banner displayed, click following link & post & Admin should do the rest.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------



## dalecrx

I think its a good idea as seen on other forums people get scammed.


----------



## j3nks

I too have joined the forum as i'm looking to buy a mk 1..
Ebay and Pistonheads both have ads running at the mo that are total scams..
Pistonheads have taken ad down, for it to re-appear.. but not ebay..


----------



## THE OCTOPUS 88

How many posts do I need to have to be able to access the marketplace?

Thanks


----------



## Nem

THE OCTOPUS 88 said:


> How many posts do I need to have to be able to access the marketplace?
> 
> Thanks


It seems you've accidentally answered your own question...


----------



## THE OCTOPUS 88

Nem said:


> THE OCTOPUS 88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many posts do I need to have to be able to access the marketplace?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> It seems you've accidentally answered your own question...
Click to expand...

I dont get it lol..I am new here


----------



## Nem

Have you tried to access the marketplace?


----------



## croydon

Nem said:


> THE OCTOPUS 88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many posts do I need to have to be able to access the marketplace?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> It seems you've accidentally answered your own question...
Click to expand...

 Ok that saves me asking. off to discuss more on the site re my future opurchase.

Ian


----------



## davecooper

Hi, i cannot access the marketplace, ive been a member for nearly 2 years, but wont let me in,


----------



## Hoggy

davecooper said:



> Hi, i cannot access the marketplace, ive been a member for nearly 2 years, but wont let me in,


Hi Dave, Did you click this link & post. TTOC committee should then do the rest, to allow access.

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------



## croydon

hi i joined the TTOC and paid but the link sent doesn't work so i am sitting invalid as it stands. 

Ian


----------



## Wallsendmag

croydon said:


> hi i joined the TTOC and paid but the link sent doesn't work so i am sitting invalid as it stands.
> 
> Ian


Should be fixed now


----------



## croydon

Many thanks


----------



## cream2chuffchuff

j3nks said:


> I too have joined the forum as i'm looking to buy a mk 1..
> Ebay and Pistonheads both have ads running at the mo that are total scams..
> Pistonheads have taken ad down, for it to re-appear.. but not ebay..


yeah ive also realised that the scammers are being forced off ebay due to there ever increasin security measures into these forums, my mates and I myself have got ripped off on forums numerous times over luckily got moneyback 
so good thing abt these security precautions on forums


----------



## Inked

Thats just great
Have forum admins never heard of trust
Make sure the buyer knows who hes sending the money to first
Dont blame other members or punish other member cos of whats happend to other members
Never had a problem on the BMW 1 series forums nor BMW Mini forums
Must be a Audi thing
Shall be looking for another forum to use!
oh yeah forgot.....................................TTOC you can buy a membership by clicking HERE
Buy access, so its ok to buy your way into scamming another member but you disagree with it being free?
P155 T4K3RS


----------



## Wallsendmag

Inked said:


> Thats just great
> Have forum admins never heard of trust
> Make sure the buyer knows who hes sending the money to first
> Dont blame other members or punish other member cos of whats happend to other members
> Never had a problem on the BMW 1 series forums nor BMW Mini forums
> Must be a Audi thing
> Shall be looking for another forum to use!
> oh yeah forgot.....................................TTOC you can buy a membership by clicking HERE
> Buy access, so its ok to buy your way into scamming another member but you disagree with it being free?
> P155 T4K3RS


Can you not see the market place ? I agree entirely with your last point.


----------



## Inked

No I can't see the Marketplace
Never been able to access it or see it since i joined the Forums?


----------



## John-H

You've not tried looking lately it seems. It's all explained in the rules of the market place - the pink text


----------



## Inked

John-H said:


> You've not tried looking lately it seems. It's all explained in the rules of the market place - the pink text


Have now got access
Many thanks


----------



## TomTom

Evening all, would it be possible for a mod to confirm if I should be able to view the marketplace?

I have been a member over a year now but currently have no access.

kind regards Tom


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Tom, You have your banner displayed, but have you posted here ? click link & post.. TTOC committee should do the rest.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444
Hoggy.


----------



## TomTom

Hoggy said:


> Hi Tom, You have your banner displayed, but have you posted here ? click link & post.. TTOC committee should do the rest.
> viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444
> Hoggy.


Thank You


----------



## marbles14a

Hi

I have been a member for a while and have posted in Dec. please could you let me know how many posts I need to do to get access?

thanks


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Marbles, Welcome to the TTF..
The TTF has recently had probs with scammers & fraud posters & registering and verifying your personal details with the TTOC provides the forum community with some security in case of fraud, so helps us all.
So join in & increase your post on the TTF community or join the TTOC to unlock the full site features...Only £15 to join as a Web member....... Even I don't know the number of posts required so just join in & ask questions. 
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ma ... a27333e6cf
Hoggy. ,


----------



## marbles14a

Okies will try that. thanks


----------



## marbles14a

Hi Nick

I signed up as a paid web member to TTOC and added the sig strip, though still dont seem to be able to view the marketplace. Pls could you help? thanks


----------



## pacemaker1000

Thanks to your stupid rules you have probably stopped a member selling their car to me
Anyway bought a Z4 E89 now which makes it a good thing!


----------



## Hoggy

marbles14a said:


> Hi Nick
> 
> I signed up as a paid web member to TTOC and added the sig strip, though still dont seem to be able to view the marketplace. Pls could you help? thanks


Hi Marbles, Click link & post, TTOC committee will do the rest.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444
Hoggy.


----------



## Wallsendmag

pacemaker1000 said:


> Thanks to your stupid rules you have probably stopped a member selling their car to me
> Anyway bought a Z4 E89 now which makes it a good thing!


Bye now


----------



## jjsweeney

Hi im looking at my new car being a TT, I dont want to spam so how many post's do i need to make to get to the market place


----------



## Hoggy

jjsweeney said:


> Hi im looking at my new car being a TT, I dont want to spam so how many post's do i need to make to get to the market place


Hi, Welcome to the TTF..
The TTF has recently had probs with scammers & fraud posters & registering and verifying your personal details with the TTOC provides the forum community with some security in case of fraud, so helps us all.
So join in & increase your post on the TTF community or join the TTOC to unlock the full site features...
*Even I don't know the number of posts required so just join in & ask questions. *
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ma ... a27333e6cf
Hoggy. ,


----------



## cornish pirate

I am guessing its more than 30 posts :lol:


----------



## Madabout

I can understand this rule as on other car sites have seen people join only to try and sell stuff. Only negative I see is not being able to see the car for sale section as I'm guessing there is some members here selling nice enthusiast owned cars and sadly they are off my radar as I cannot view them. Once I buy a TT I'd happily pay the membership fee but want to own a car first!


----------



## TimmayK

Hi i have just joined the forum and paid my web membership, does that mean i can now see the for sale section or do i still have to have a certain number of post count??

Cheers


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Tim, Your membership No beginning with a W will be in Email, click link & follow instructions.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

Once banner displayed, click link below & post, TTOC Admin will do the rest & give you access.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------



## BradfordAndy

A bit disappointing really, I joined after seeing an item I need for sale through google, to not even be able to look at it, maybe you should spend more time getting sellers to agree to sell by certain requirements rather than stop genuine buyers, as there is nothing I really need to say on the site as the part was meant for a different car all together. *sigh*


----------



## RUN 41T

Hi, I am now a fully paid up member, can you sort my access to the market place please.

By the way, i have read many of the posts regarding access, £15 or the £35 i paid is nothing to get access and be safe knowing that the members are protected as much as they can be.

Cheers.


----------



## A3DFU

RUN 41T said:


> By the way, I have read many of the posts regarding access, £15 or the £35 I paid is nothing to get access and be safe knowing that the members are protected as much as they can be.
> 
> Cheers.


The voice of reason and appreciation [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Welcome to the club 8)


----------



## Hoggy

RUN 41T said:


> Hi, I am now a fully paid up member, can you sort my access to the market place please.
> By the way, i have read many of the posts regarding access, £15 or the £35 i paid is nothing to get access and be safe knowing that the members are protected as much as they can be. Cheers.


Hi, Have you posted here,click link.. TTOC Commitee should do the rest.

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444&start=555

Hoggy.


----------



## Jackson

Hi there any chance you could let me view the market place iv done posts but still cant see it? and always used to be on there to find parts for my tt cheers, chris


----------



## Ikon66

Jackson said:


> Hi there any chance you could let me view the market place iv done posts but still cant see it? and always used to be on there to find parts for my tt cheers, chris


not until your post count is up, just keep contributing, you'll soon be there


----------



## Jackson

iv tried playing about in posts and posted my own posts and still not visible?


----------



## Nem

Unfortunately you have not hit the required threshold for this extra access.


----------



## Jackson

Ok no worries,cheers


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=314367


----------



## JGowing

Hi,

Have paid TTOC membership to look at for sale section, can't logon and Autotrader just isn't coming up trumps!

Jonny


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Once you have Email with membership number, click link & follow instructions
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

Once banner displayed, click link & post. It's a manual operation, so will then have to wait for TTOC committee to do there stuff.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------



## JGowing

Guys,

Really struggling to get on marketplace, have paid up but cant navigate there, honestly I'm just looking to buy car!

Can someone help please


----------



## wlondoner

Have to say as a new member not letting us view the for sale section makes me not want to post here or even visit again.
I understand you have to stop the scammers but not pointing out how many posts and how long you have to be here for until you can view it is a bit silly.

I have been a member of 2 MINI owners clubs for 5 years and it wasnt this hard to see the cars for sale.

The 2 TTs I wanted from Autotrader sold straight away and I cant find another I think something is telling me to stay away!

If I told you my username on the MINI sites would you let me view it?


----------



## Wallsendmag

wlondoner said:


> Have to say as a new member not letting us view the for sale section makes me not want to post here or even visit again.
> I understand you have to stop the scammers but not pointing out how many posts and how long you have to be here for until you can view it is a bit silly.
> 
> I have been a member of 2 MINI owners clubs for 5 years and it wasnt this hard to see the cars for sale.
> 
> The 2 TTs I wanted from Autotrader sold straight away and I cant find another I think something is telling me to stay away!
> 
> If I told you my username on the MINI sites would you let me view it?


To be honest there are very few cars that are advertised exclusively on here , most are also on Autotrader or Pistonheads


----------



## Reload_6

What is the post count? I'm in no rush to reach it as I need to save up first but I like to know what's on the market.


----------



## Hoggy

Reload_6 said:


> What is the post count? I'm in no rush to reach it as I need to save up first but I like to know what's on the market.


Hi, A couple more posts & you may be there.  
Hoggy.


----------



## Reload_6

Hoggy said:


> Reload_6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the post count? I'm in no rush to reach it as I need to save up first but I like to know what's on the market.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, A couple more posts & you may be there.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Heh, cheers hoggy!


----------



## jaca2865

IS IT JUST ME OR ARE PEOPLE GETTING SERIOUSLY VEXED OVER THIS?? 
RULES ARE RULES. YOU JOIN. YOU STICK BY THEM. IF YOU DONT LIKE THE RULES WELL............HERES YOUR HAT AND COAT. OH, AND HAVE A REALLY NICE DAY!


----------



## Wallsendmag

So newbies can't see the For Sale threads but can post in the Wanted section, is that correct ?


----------



## Hoggy

Wallsendmag said:


> So newbies can't see the For Sale threads but can post in the Wanted section, is that correct ?


Hi Andrew, Don't know how that post got in that section, but I've deleted it & PM'd the OP.
Hoggy.


----------



## Nick nj

Have paid up but still no access to the for sale area?


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Nick nj


Hoggy said:


> Hi, Once you have Email with membership number, click link & follow instructions
> viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721
> 
> Once banner displayed, click link & post. It's a manual operation, so will then have to wait for TTOC committee to do their stuff.
> viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444
> 
> Hoggy.


Hoggy.


----------



## Nick nj

I only have an order number? Using the link provided I added in W06823 and it says invalid?


----------



## Hoggy

Nick nj said:


> I only have an order number? Using the link provided I added in W06823 and it says invalid?


Hi Nick, Check the number again, only a guess but is it W00823.
Hoggy.


----------



## Nick nj

That's the only number I've been emailed and its the confirmation number?


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Nick, will have to wait until TTOC committee see the post, as a Mod doesn't have that info.
Hoggy.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Sorry I was watching the telly , it will be W00844


----------



## Nick nj

Sorted, thanks. Just need access to the for sale section now?


----------



## ttqs-marc

Any chance I can have access to the market place yet?
Have been on here a little while now and would be great to see what is available  Thanks


----------



## Noob_tt

Hello, how long do you have to wait to see the market place? I'm new and looking for an arm rest. Thanks


----------



## CRU57Y

Nem said:


> After a discussion with the Moderators and the other Site Admin, and owing to the more commonly occurring breaking or trying to circumvent the forum rules, we have made a further change to the Marketplace security settings.
> 
> *Marketplace Update*
> 
> From this point forward new members of the forum, ie people in the "Newly Registered Users" group with a low post count will no longer be able to view items for sale at all.
> 
> This has come about as we originally decided that if people could see what was available for sale, but be restricted from replying or PM'ing the seller it would reduce the risk to our members from scammers, but also encourage people to participate in the forum to then be automatically removed from the New Users group. What has been happening instead is that new users are seeing an item for sale and then circumventing the forum rules by posting elsewhere for the member to contact them about it - which totally overrides the security put in place for our members and is clearly not acceptable.
> 
> So we have now had to take this further step, if a member cannot see any items they will not be breaking rules trying to contact people about them.
> 
> *TTOC Group - Clarification*
> 
> The only other way to access the marketplace, other than having the correct post count, is to be a TTOC member.
> 
> The money paid for membership, either £15 or £35 goes to the TTOC to pay for your membership and is not a payment to the forum for access. TTOC membership is completely optional and not required to have access to the marketplace which will be granted automatically once a member reaches the correct post count.
> 
> TTOC membership has this extra benefit as we collect personal details such as full name and address which could be provided to the authorities in the event of a bad sale, these details are not collected by forum on registration and is the only reason TTOC members have this forum benefit.


Hi, could I have access to all forums please. Paid membership last week,

Cheers.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Cru57y, Click this link & follow instructions to display your banner, this info should be in Email when you paid. 
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

Once banner displayed click this link & post.. TTOC Committee should do the rest.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------



## CRU57Y

Hoggy said:


> Hi Cru57y, Click this link & follow instructions to display your banner, this info should be in Email when you paid.
> viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721
> 
> Once banner displayed click this link & post.. TTOC Committee should do the rest.
> viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444
> 
> Hoggy.


I didn't get an email. I think because when I first joined I was not able to use my everyday GMail account. So I used my .gov email. It has massive filters so I may not even had a chance to review it and let it through. When I paid I used my gmail acc and the forum filters maybe don't like it.

Cheers.
edit= Ok. I found my emails. In my GMail Spam folder(which I never check)


----------



## iainalpine

hi guys

i started reading the posts in this thread and like all the new users of this forum i too am a little perplexed as to why we cant see the for sale section. 
again like many new users i am looking for a new car. where better to do this than a forum of people with passion and respect for there cars. they have been well maintained, modified and generally cherished. until you actually buy the car your interaction on the forum is negligible. 
as for the issues that have ben mentioned. Im sure the majority of users on this forum are also members of other forums and should use there common sense when selling. scamming is everywhere, its about being wise to keep your sale safe. 
i genuinely find the actions of the senior members pathetic on how to make this 'market place' safe. 
is it adults or children on this forum!


----------



## John-H

Hello and welcome. The problem was with spammers and we had a vote amongst all members on what to do about it. See the market place rules in pink for an explanation


----------



## bambam

Hi there

I am a paid up member of the TTOC but i cannot open the parts for sale area.

Can you help?

Thanks

Garry


----------



## Wallsendmag

bambam said:


> Hi there
> 
> I am a paid up member of the TTOC but i cannot open the parts for sale area.
> 
> Can you help?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Garry


You should have full access now.


----------



## robb

What is the post count required?

I find it very hard to contribute to the forum when I've never owned the car. On top of that most of the questions I have as prospective buyer have pretty much been asked many times and can be found by searching.


----------



## A3DFU

The post count is a bit of a secret but just join in with the forum banter and you'll soon be there


----------



## Jackieb

Hi I have joined and paid the full membership this weekend will i be able to view the cars for sale when my membership no is issued thanks


----------



## Hoggy

Jackieb said:


> Hi I have joined and paid the full membership this weekend will i be able to view the cars for sale when my membership no is issued thanks


Hi, Click this link & follow instructions to display your banner, this info should be in Email with membership No. when you paid. 
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

Once banner displayed click this link & post.. TTOC Committee should do the rest.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444
Hoggy.


----------



## Trexthedinosaur

i joined as i wish to buy a TT


----------



## Mitchell76

Hi nick I'm now a tt member I got member no how do I go about viewing market place
Thanks Got my tt to sell and want it to go to a owners club member. Pls get back ASAP thanks



Nem said:


> After a discussion with the Moderators and the other Site Admin, and owing to the more commonly occurring breaking or trying to circumvent the forum rules, we have made a further change to the Marketplace security settings.
> 
> *Marketplace Update*
> 
> From this point forward new members of the forum, ie people in the "Newly Registered Users" group with a low post count will no longer be able to view items for sale at all.
> 
> This has come about as we originally decided that if people could see what was available for sale, but be restricted from replying or PM'ing the seller it would reduce the risk to our members from scammers, but also encourage people to participate in the forum to then be automatically removed from the New Users group. What has been happening instead is that new users are seeing an item for sale and then circumventing the forum rules by posting elsewhere for the member to contact them about it - which totally overrides the security put in place for our members and is clearly not acceptable.
> 
> So we have now had to take this further step, if a member cannot see any items they will not be breaking rules trying to contact people about them.
> 
> *TTOC Group - Clarification*
> 
> The only other way to access the marketplace, other than having the correct post count, is to be a TTOC member.
> 
> The money paid for membership, either £15 or £35 goes to the TTOC to pay for your membership and is not a payment to the forum for access. TTOC membership is completely optional and not required to have access to the marketplace which will be granted automatically once a member reaches the correct post count.
> 
> TTOC membership has this extra benefit as we collect personal details such as full name and address which could be provided to the authorities in the event of a bad sale, these details are not collected by forum on registration and is the only reason TTOC members have this forum benefit.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Mitchell76, read the above post from me & follow the 2nd lot of instructions. :roll: TTOC committee will do the rest.
Hoggy.


----------



## Tt225bham

Hi how many post do I need to view marketplace, I met nick with the blue tt at a show this year and he rol me to message him for details but I can't pm also I had an account last year but forgot my username so set a new one but now want to change and use my email address as had to create a new one to create a new account. Hope that makes sense


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240

As a new member I think this rule is a tad daft, if you can't spot a scammer and use payment methods with protection surly that's the sellers fault not the forums?

Anyway, what is the post count number needed. I'm not going to troll or anything but would be nice to have access to the full site or even pm.

Cheers, Craig.


----------



## Bahamuri

Hi im kinda new in this forum, and i am interested in buying a rns-e stereo, so i was wondering whats the post count number to get access to the market area? thanks in advance and sorry for my english, im from Mexico. :mrgreen:


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Answer to the last 3 posts.
To gain access to the market place, you can simply post and join in with forum activity and after a short while you will have shown yourself to be a likely genuine contributer and been granted full access. This is free. Alternatively, if you choose to join the TT Owners' Club which includes a fee; because your personal and banking details are held on file, you are deemed less of a fraud risk, so the TT forum, wishing to get safe contributers into the market place as quickly as possible, will grant you immediate access. So, either post away or join the TTOC - see their website shop
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ma ... x&cPath=60 
Hoggy.


----------



## Bahamuri

Thanks for your fast reply hoggy, ill keep myself active to achieve access.


----------



## TT-225

I am also new (obviously)

I just wanted to have a sniff at the For Sale section. I appreciate many of the cars will also be listed on Autotrader, Fleabay etc but to see a 'proper' one that has been cared for by an enthusiast would be lovely, rather than some random elsewhere. Shame you have this rule for newbies but I will plug away and give it a go :?


----------



## TT-225

Yay! I'm in!!
But now I've got a headache and I'm off to bed :lol: 
Will have a ganders tomorrow. :mrgreen:


----------



## vrs170

Posting here as I would be very wary about gibing my bank details to in internet person I never met.
I once got scammed out of almost €1k so I will stick with the posting alternative. 
I will be hoping to buy a nice TT here when the time comes to replace my current car.


----------



## darrenmk

I am looking to buy a v6 and was hoping to find one on here, but cant access the for sale section
how can I get my post count up if I dont have a TT and therefore am unable to chat about them yet?

how many posts do I need to be able to view the for sale section please?

cheers


----------



## TT-225

darrenmk said:


> I am looking to buy a v6 and was hoping to find one on here, but cant access the for sale section
> how can I get my post count up if I dont have a TT and therefore am unable to chat about them yet?
> 
> how many posts do I need to be able to view the for sale section please?
> 
> cheers


Same here, I managed and I'm a girl! Just laugh at a few jokes etc. I got in the same night, I think I only needed 20 odd posts. The members are ok so it's easy to join in.


----------



## TT_UK

Must admit this seems like a sledge hammer to crack a nut. Scammers and the likes are a part of life. Anyone who doesn't take caution in life (and on the forum) only has themselves to blame.


----------



## clk200

I joined the club back in 2004 when I had a TT, I sold it a year later. I've been driving Mercedes since, and have decided to buy a TT again for the weekends (the wife can use it the rest of the time), I thought it would be a good idea to see whats for sale here. I was surprised to fin I cannot access the market place.


----------



## A3DFU

clk200 said:


> I joined the club back in 2004 when I had a TT, I sold it a year later. I've been driving Mercedes since, and have decided to buy a TT again for the weekends (the wife can use it the rest of the time), I thought it would be a good idea to see whats for sale here. I was surprised to fin I cannot access the market place.


Keep posting and you'll soon be there.

And welcome back


----------



## TT Owners Club

clk200 said:


> I joined the club back in 2004 when I had a TT, I sold it a year later. I've been driving Mercedes since, and have decided to buy a TT again for the weekends (the wife can use it the rest of the time), I thought it would be a good idea to see whats for sale here. I was surprised to fin I cannot access the market place.


Are you sure?


----------



## MykP

Hello Nick
I have joined the TTOC - can you give me access to the marketplace please?
Many thanks
Myk


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Myk, Better off posting here & once Andrew see's it, he will do the rest.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444
Hoggy.


----------



## MykP

Thanks Hoggy


----------



## JoshyTT

ive paid 15 quid to see market place who cares


----------



## 13ttaz

I must have overlooked it, how many posts are required to gain entrance to the special areas?


----------



## Sean-f

I am a new member and would really find it useful to see the for sale section as I am planning some modifications to the car but understand rules are rules, so can I ask how many posts are needed to look at for sale/wanted section?

Thanks,
Sean-f


----------



## Hoggy

Hi sean, Keep posting, your halfway there.  
Hoggy.


----------



## 13ttaz

post, post, post . . . .


----------



## Shingy1

Hey Everyone im in the same boat posting/access wise, ive been a member for a long time and have used the forum to gain an awful lot of knowledge and tips. Sadly though im looking at selling my TT in the next month or so as i've upgraded to a A5 :wink: ,I thought this would be the best place to advertise it first but my posting is low. How many do you need to access the for sale section?


----------



## Gapsonuk

Hi There

I have just joined and have got my membership number but I still cant access the section, could you please help ???

Henry


----------



## 13ttaz

Can't send PMs either . . . bummer.


----------



## mullum

A LOT of new forum members dont realise that they cant reply to for sale section ads. Rather than send the seller a PM, they just give up at the first "cant post" message.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Henry & 13ttaz, Better off posting here & once Andrew see's it, he will do the rest.

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------



## webneb

I only want to offer your members a TT roadster hard roof for sale.........but having the same problem getting access to the market place section. I don't want to join the ttoc, just post a tt part for sale.
Any way round this?


----------



## Wallsendmag

webneb said:


> I only want to offer your members a TT roadster hard roof for sale.........but having the same problem getting access to the market place section. I don't want to join the ttoc, just post a tt part for sale.
> Any way round this?


Ebay or Pistonheads would be my advice


----------



## DonArafatTT

hello

i have got an audi tt 180 quattro coupe and i am looking to get a straight through exhaust pipe im wondering i have had a look at this pipe on ebay http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-TT-A3-1- ... 5d32e7ce63 if you can give me some feed back an advice to let me know whether it will fit and be a good buy

Kind Regards
Don Arafat


----------



## geoffpfc

phope said:


> Someone could buy something with Paypal, get the goods, then claim non-receipt or that there was a problem either the goods
> 
> The buyer then puts up various excuses as to why the item has not been returned to seller, and/or Paypal side with the buyer and claw back the money from the seller, leaving them out of pocket AND the goods
> 
> Something similar has happened to Robokn recently as I understand


Well don't use Paypal - I would never sell something using them, they should carry a w(h)ealth warning, any company trading in the UK but based in Luxembourg should be avoided, I don't see why the responsibility does not rest with the seller, as a newbie it does not matter to me that much, but I agree that once a member of the forum then all areas should be accessible, you could carryout your due diligence at the point of joining - is this not a sledgehammer to break a nutshell?


----------



## Shelve1

Hi, just wondering how many posts I need to be able to look at the parts for sale part of this site, used to enjoy looking through this with the possibility of finding something I wanted, cheers


----------



## Hoggy

Hi shelve, Your almost half way there, so keep posting constructive posts.

To gain access to the market place, you can simply post and join in with forum activity and after a short while you will have shown yourself to be a likely genuine contributer and been granted full access. This is free. Alternatively, if you choose to join the TT Owners' Club which includes a fee; because your personal and banking details are held on file, you are deemed less of a fraud risk, so the TT forum, wishing to get safe contributers into the market place as quickly as possible, will grant you fairly quick access. So, either post away or join the TTOC - see their website shop
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ma ... x&cPath=60 
Hoggy.


----------



## Shelve1

Nice one, thanks for the reply.


----------



## gsullano

Hello again,

I just realized I also cant PM, but at what point can a newbie user gain access to the for sale section? After a few transactions Ive done through other means, it seems it costs about the same to ship things (depending on size) from the US as the UK. So hopefully Ill find some deals on this forum (Ive bought a 2 items from members here already).

If Im still a longs ways away can I just apply for TTOC?


----------



## Hoggy

Hi gsullano, you are almost half way there, so keep posting constructive posts or click link & join TTOC. 
I am, as usual just repeating myself. :roll:

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ma ... x&cPath=60

Hoggy.


----------



## gsullano

Hi Hoggy,

Sorry I didnt mean for my post to be come a nuisance but I just wasnt clear on the post count. Ive tried posting requests for help on items I think are legit questions (doing a search prior) but with no responses. Without conversation from others, its hard to continue posting.

Anyways, thanks for your response.


----------



## Arbees

Thanks Hoggy for the link to either purchase membership or post


----------



## 1970ff

I registered last year with a view to buying a TT. I did . I sold it. I am considering buying another. Now I find I am excluded. I agree with others that this is a nonsensical arrangement,and one where the mischief perceived has been resolved by disproportionate measures. I am a member of several clubs and forum too, but post little


----------



## Hoggy

1970ff said:


> I registered last year with a view to buying a TT. I did . I sold it. I am considering buying another. Now I find I am excluded. I agree with others that this is a nonsensical arrangement,and one where the mischief perceived has been resolved by disproportionate measures. I am a member of several clubs and forum too, but post little


Hi, Sorry, but that's the TTF rules & voted on my TTF members. Just post constructively & it's all FOC *or spend 28p per week to join the great TTOC & get full access to TTF.*
*Editted*  
Hoggy.


----------



## TT Owners Club

Hoggy said:


> 1970ff said:
> 
> 
> 
> I registered last year with a view to buying a TT. I did . I sold it. I am considering buying another. Now I find I am excluded. I agree with others that this is a nonsensical arrangement,and one where the mischief perceived has been resolved by disproportionate measures. I am a member of several clubs and forum too, but post little
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Sorry, but that's the TTF rules & voted on my TTF members. Just post constructively & it's all FOC or spend 28p per week for full access.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

The 28p per week is really to join a great club and get many benefits including full access to this forum.


----------



## sniperftw

Can Anyone clarify the correct post count to access the market place? I'm looking to buy a TT!


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Sniper, Keep posting *constructively*, you could be half way there.
Hoggy.


----------



## sniperftw

Not sure if that's a subtle hint hoggy!  haha

I am contributing where i can!  But dont know much about the mk1 only the mk2 TT TFSI engine!


----------



## A3DFU

sniperftw said:


> the mk2 TT TFSI engine!


So what's it all about?


----------



## richard0608

It does seem a very strange policy. I mean - I'm only posting this to get my count up. Where's the sense in that?


----------



## T4Syncro

I'm joining in this to get my post count up as I want to see what parts are for sale.


----------



## T4Syncro

I'm taking a wild guess at 20 being the magic number.


----------



## T4Syncro

Think I was wrong


----------



## oilbd

Does anyone know how many it is yet?


----------



## bobbin

Nope, read nearly 20 pages of pros and cons and can see valid points on both sides. It's a loose loose situation for new members who want to join to find the right car but can't but so see it from the protection of fraud side as well


----------



## bobbin

Guess I'll just have to keep trying to post constructively where I can which is hard not actually having a tt yet and waiting for the marketplace to open to me


----------



## Fingerbob

All this does seem a little odd. I am restricted access to a section until I post more?

I am thinking of buying a Mk1 TT and getting into the Audi TT scene. I would have expected to at least be able to view forum and club members vehicles for sale. This would help with gauging prices, condition and car specifications. I fully understand reasons for newbies not being able to post, preventing tittle tattle & comment, but if I wished to view / purchase could I not PM the seller?

As it stands I am limited to Auto Trader, ebay and Car lot dealers to find my TT.


----------



## John-H

The problem was mainly due to opportunist scammers. With instant PM access they'd start looking for someone with a need, often in the wanted section or with an expensive fault, and then play confidense tricks via PM - which we can't monitor. Members complained so we shifted the odds - making it less easy to gain access to the PM system and more likely they'd go and find easier pickings elsewhere and leave us alone. We can monitor open posts and see if they are likely a genuine member by their contributions. It's not foolproof but it's about shifting odds. Also if you join the TTOC then you have to provide personal details which make you less of a fraud risk so we allow them access in order to get members quickly into the marketplace when we can. There's always the free route though - just contribute in what the forum's all about - primarily a discussion forum and youll soon be there.


----------



## Fingerbob

I do understand the issues with sales on forums, I was a committee member of FCCUK for some time. We too suffered the scammers but they were not only buyers they were also sellers. We used the "Club Member" process but hey still got through the hoops and ripped folks off. One fellow listed a extremely desirable item that obviously lots of people would want. He took money off members for the item but never shipped it. By he time the first complaints came in and his account suspended he had scammed several people amounting to several thousand pounds. Despite the police being informed he was ever caught. His address was an empty property with an external mailbox that he clearly had access to. So for the cost of a club membership he scammed members, not only of our club, who were never refunded their losses!

Unfortunately there is no easy answer. The more restrictions you put in place the greater false hope you give your members that they are safe. Forum communities are easy pickings for those seeking to scam us. People tend to let their guard down if they feel they are safe / among friends. Forum & club members should actually be encouraged to be more alert and not to trust anybody at forum face value.


----------



## John-H

I agree members should be aware of the risk and we do warn about paying by bank transfer and PayPal gift etc. We try to do both - warn and protect.

We've had our share from the opportunist fly by night scammer whom this measure is meant to dissuade up to people biding their time and gaining trust and after a very long time turning rogue - they may not have planned it that way though but their circumstances changed and they became tempted. Not a lot you can do apart from try to help recover the losses, which we do if we can.

What you describe is someone planning well and factoring in the cost of joining a club to gain trust against the returns of crime. Realistically we can't stop someone doing this but all details will be made available to the police and there is a trail from the payment transaction. We have achieved refunds for people and the police do take action but yes, there's only so much you can do by hoping to avoid as much of the potential trouble as is reasonable practical.

It's always a problem with members learning to trust each other - heaven forbid! It's human nature and that is what gets played. We put off the casual scammer by making it too hard and keeping them away from members and we warn people about trust and to use recoverable payment methods. Not a lot more we can do but we are not going to go back to previous easy vulnerabilities - that was too easy.


----------



## Callum-TT

Honestly though if you are looking at buying a TT then the simplest thing to do is buy a basic web membership with the "TT Owners Club".

I would expect most will eventually sign up after owning a TT so why not sign up when looking especially if you have your heart set on one.


----------



## Fingerbob

Callum-TT said:


> Honestly though if you are looking at buying a TT then the simplest thing to do is buy a basic web membership with the "TT Owners Club".


That is a good point. However I am generally as cautious about paying to join an owners club as I am buying a car. Before I go sending money off I like to understand how that money is being spent. Once I am certain that a club is a non profit venture, understand its constitutional system and how all monies taken are spent then yes I will happily contribute. I am not in the habit of paying money before ensuring I'm not paying to support a clique and their egos.

The club website offers an FAQ section that should help new folks better understand the club constitution and who is running the club. Neither of those click "HERE" inks seem to work!

I am confused about the relationship between the TT Forum, which seems to be a business (that explains all the adverts and horrible hot links) & the TT owners club :?


----------



## Nem

Fingerbob said:


> Callum-TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly though if you are looking at buying a TT then the simplest thing to do is buy a basic web membership with the "TT Owners Club".
> 
> 
> 
> That is a good point. However I am generally as cautious about paying to join an owners club as I am buying a car. Before I go sending money off I like to understand how that money is being spent. Once I am certain that a club is a non profit venture, understand its constitutional system and how all monies taken are spent then yes I will happily contribute. I am not in the habit of paying money before ensuring I'm not paying to support a clique and their egos.
> 
> The club website offers an FAQ section that should help new folks better understand the club constitution and who is running the club. Neither of those click "HERE" inks seem to work!
> 
> I am confused about the relationship between the TT Forum, which seems to be a business (that explains all the adverts and horrible hot links) & the TT owners club :?
Click to expand...

John? is that you?


----------



## Fingerbob

Nem said:


> John? is that you?


Well my name is Bob so I am quite clearly not this John of whom you speak! You have my login details and email, which actually includes my full name and is one that I have used for well over 10 years!

I have been upon the pages of this forum for just a couple of days so I am honestly completely new here. I knew nothing of your history of the club but in my short time on the forum I have read some quite interesting posts, especially in the club section. Based upon what I have read, so far, I have to say that I would not currently be willing to join / support the club.

Now you can continue to assume that I am some bitter and twisted person from the past who has come back with an axe to grind, if that satisfies your paranoia. Conversely you could seek to challenge someone new on why they would be unwilling to fiscally support an owners club of a vehicle they are considering purchasing..


----------



## John-H

Nem said:


> Fingerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Callum-TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly though if you are looking at buying a TT then the simplest thing to do is buy a basic web membership with the "TT Owners Club".
> 
> 
> 
> That is a good point. However I am generally as cautious about paying to join an owners club as I am buying a car. Before I go sending money off I like to understand how that money is being spent. Once I am certain that a club is a non profit venture, understand its constitutional system and how all monies taken are spent then yes I will happily contribute. I am not in the habit of paying money before ensuring I'm not paying to support a clique and their egos.
> 
> The club website offers an FAQ section that should help new folks better understand the club constitution and who is running the club. Neither of those click "HERE" inks seem to work!
> 
> I am confused about the relationship between the TT Forum, which seems to be a business (that explains all the adverts and horrible hot links) & the TT owners club :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> John? is that you?
Click to expand...

No. I was going to say what a well observed post but you seem to have beaten me to it in highlighting it.


----------



## Reload_6

Well that escalated quickly.


----------



## Shelve1

I've been a member for over a year now, only post when necessary ad don't want to fill the site up with rubbish. Really want to have full access to the site, keep posting but don't know how many posts are acceptable to gain access. Thanks


----------



## Bhlon

Actually same here. I just want to see what is being offered.


----------



## Fingerbob

When looking to buy a car viewing adverts posted by members of an owners club could give someone NEW to the model and who is considering purchasing, some valuable insight into what a good car should look like. Some of the club reps have even advised such practice on thread replies to newbies.

I do accept that paying gets access to these adverts but still fell it odd that I must pay to join a club for a car that I may still not purchase. Surely after one has bought a car that is the time to invest and become involved with the club, no?


----------



## John-H

Did you look here? viewforum.php?f=41


----------



## Fingerbob

John-H said:


> Did you look here? viewforum.php?f=41


Actually I hadn't, thanks or that


----------



## Blasterbob

What, a link to ebay? Home to scammers and fraudsters?

Come on, give newbies a chance to see members cars for sale. I used to have it when I was actively looking, but access was stopped overnight. I did nothing wrong, acted properly, and became persona non grata in your eyes.

Can't you see that restricting cars for sale to fully paid members only has diminished the potential market to existing owners only, and they've already got one so they won't be buying!


----------



## John-H

Blasterbob, in your long absence, we had a problem with members being defrauded by casual scammers who could join and gain instant access to the PM system to play confidence tricks. A vote was taken amongst members and the rules were changed to protect the regular contributing forum community. The decision was that we restrict new users or people with a low post count and hide the market place to prevent members being contacted by new and unknown members. This was a community decision.

If a new member wants to gain the trust of the community then they are welcome to join in with normal forum activity. They don't need to pay anything. After a short while their contributions will show that they are a genuine contributing member of the forum and full access will be granted. This is free of charge and won't take long. Please join in and you will be made welcome.


----------



## redzed

Hi John-H,

How can I reinstate my old account so I can access the marketplace once more ??

I had an account for years, but lost my password and have changed ISP since.

I can provide any other info privately to verify my previous login name.

Many thanks


----------



## redzed

Hi John-H,

Thanks for the response.

I have emailed accordingly as per your directions.

Thanks once again.


----------



## oilbd

Hi Nem,

I am a paid up member of the TTOC, but do not have access to the market place. Can this be resolved please?

Brian


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Brian, Have you posted here ?. viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444.
Click link & post, you will then be given access.
Hoggy.


----------



## oilbd

Thanks Hoggy I have no.

Brian


----------



## crazy88

I understand the changes which appear to have been made, however, in my quick browse over this thread I am struggling to determine the number of posts required to view the marketplace?

I am not willing to pay a membership for a car club of which I might never enter if I choose to not buy one.

So, in a nut shell, I somewhat agree with the blocking of newer members from pm's and the sale section....but please say how many posts I need. I'd rather not look through 20 pages during my lunch, i'd rather read threads about TT's and look at pretty car pictures 8)


----------



## Nem

Unfortunately this 20 page thread is mostly people asking how many posts are needed and the moderators stating time after time after time that it's not a publicly known number...


----------



## crazy88

Perhaps it should be made more obvious in the initial post that this number is not to be known?

And i'll just have to hope that my inner-drivel does not come out. I do see why the rules are in place, but I think knowing the number may be handy.

And thanks for your reply, you allowed me to spend my lunch looking for potential car upgrades for a car i don't even own yet :?


----------



## Nem

Have you tried the marketplace sections...?


----------



## myakish

Hi, I am writing to you from Russia ,not so long ago all I could make the account you have on the forum ,I do it as very much need your help ,my TT MK1 Quattro 2001 ,already half a year I am in search of an accessory for cars namely decorative platform inclusion programs ,as familiar seen you on the forum ,or, more exactly saw that they sell it I come to you ,please help me to help in this situation buy this thing myself .Сам I'm from Russia please help us.
Go to the topic sales of accessories I can't write that no rights of access please help me to be


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Myakish, Welcome t the TTF..

To gain access to the market place, you can simply post and join in with forum activity and after a short while you will have shown yourself to be a likely genuine contributer and been granted full access. This is free. Alternatively, if you choose to join the TT Owners' Club which includes a fee; because your personal and banking details are held on file, you are deemed less of a fraud risk, so the TT forum, wishing to get safe contributers into the market place as quickly as possible, will grant you access. So, either post away or join the TTOC - see their website shop
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ma ... x&cPath=60

Hoggy.


----------



## myakish

Hoggy said:


> Hi Myakish, Welcome t the TTF..
> 
> To gain access to the market place, you can simply post and join in with forum activity and after a short while you will have shown yourself to be a likely genuine contributer and been granted full access. This is free. Alternatively, if you choose to join the TT Owners' Club which includes a fee; because your personal and banking details are held on file, you are deemed less of a fraud risk, so the TT forum, wishing to get safe contributers into the market place as quickly as possible, will grant you access. So, either post away or join the TTOC - see their website shop
> http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ma ... x&cPath=60
> 
> Hoggy.


Thank you very much to be honest I'm not a professional in English =))) but I'm grateful for the advice =) I drive an Audi TT love this machine if you can tell me how can I add a topic photo on your forum ,I would like to show what I'm looking for ,and that it was Russia havent =))) I have with the club Audi TT but in Russia =)))


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Kyakish,

Sign up with http://www.photobucket.com, its free. 
Upload pics from you PC using "Browse", click the cog wheel, click get links, click get IMG codes, that will copy codes,then paste into your post, or use the upload attachment under each reply/new post. 
Hoggy.


----------



## myakish

Hoggy said:


> Hi Kyakish,
> 
> Sign up with http://www.photobucket.com, its free.
> Upload pics from you PC using "Browse", click the cog wheel, click get links, click get IMG codes, that will copy codes,then paste into your post, or use the upload attachment under each reply/new post.
> Hoggy.


I hope that you have correctly understood and this is what I got =)))
link to this photo of what I'm interested in ,this is exactly what I am looking for half a year already
So if the photo shows ask by the way turned out I had to do this or not ,would in case if a photo is loaded next post to send you the photo of the Russian TT =))) my favorite cars =)
Sorry if my English is very bad it's not my fault =) blame it on the Google =)
Previously, many thanks to you

http://cs307211.vk.me/v307211604/9134/VTIy_7eaEQE.jpg


----------



## myakish

I want to show you their baby Audi TT MK 1 2001 Quattro Assembly USA Мотро BAM 224 forces

http://cs307211.vk.me/v307211604/8bda/T_ISMrqKZKs.jpg


----------



## Ikon66

You need to use the image tags


----------



## myakish

Ikon66 said:


> You need to use the image tags


oh god just delighted a huge thank you so much just cool)))) as you like our baby?? and pliz tell me how do I get this thing in the first photo, and suddenly know who it sells so it would be desirable


----------



## Ikon66

That's one of Charlie's R8 shift gates. He's a past forum member who made them. There is one for sale in the marketplace. However, you don't have enough posts to view it yet. Please don't ask how many you need, just join in the community and keep posting.

The problem you may find is that members make not be willing to post to Russia :?


----------



## myakish

Ikon66 said:


> That's one of Charlie's R8 shift gates. He's a past forum member who made them. There is one for sale in the marketplace. However, you don't have enough posts to view it yet. Please don't ask how many you need, just join in the community and keep posting.
> 
> The problem you may find is that members make not be willing to post to Russia :?


Yes Yes I saw on the Internet, as well as the user Sharlee ,even tried to write him an email but never got smarter not have the answer ,I really hope that People who sell this device will be able to send to Russia ,I really want to get this product very

Спасибо вам за советы и помощь мне :-D :-D :-D


----------



## OnTheMike

Newbie here, now a paid up member. Please can I have access to the market place and such like? Thanks


----------



## Ikon66

OnTheMike said:


> Newbie here, now a paid up member. Please can I have access to the market place and such like? Thanks


You need to display your TTOC banner in your sig and post here

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444


----------



## myakish

And how to become a member of the club ,and what is a banner TTOC ???


----------



## Ikon66

myakish said:


> And how to become a member of the club ,and what is a banner TTOC ???


Join here, http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/ wait for an email with instructions then post here

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Or just keep posting to save yourself some money


----------



## myakish

Ikon66 said:


> myakish said:
> 
> 
> 
> And how to become a member of the club ,and what is a banner TTOC ???
> 
> 
> 
> Join here, http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/ wait for an email with instructions then post here
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444
> 
> Or just keep posting to save yourself some money
Click to expand...

okay thanks ,and personal messages I thesame reason I can't write ? since I am a brand new user ?*


----------



## Ikon66

Yes PMs are not available also


----------



## myakish

Ikon66 said:


> Yes PMs are not available also


Okay thank you very much for your help


----------



## jimairi

Don't like just posting for no reason but waant full access to the market place so I can place items removed from my tt for sale and browse to form wish list. I understand security is needed any way that without joining TTOC newbies could provide details that could be verrified and allow access quicker?


----------



## Hoggy

Hi jimairi, Keep checking Market Place, you may soon get access.
Hoggy.


----------



## hoyleyboyley

paid up for membership and displayed the banner (i think?!?! ) 

but still can't access the marketplace - what am i doing wrong?

cheers,


----------



## Hoggy

hoyleyboyley said:


> paid up for membership and displayed the banner (i think?!?! )
> but still can't access the marketplace - what am i doing wrong?
> cheers,


Hi, All the info is in the above threads, :roll: but post here & you should be given access.

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------



## Steve22

Hoggy, how long after joining the TTOC will it be before I get an e-mail with the link on.
Yes I have joined


----------



## Hoggy

Steve22 said:


> Hoggy, how long after joining the TTOC will it be before I get an e-mail with the link on.
> Yes I have joined


Hi Steve, I always thought it was pretty much instant, depending on your Email provider.. 
I don't have that access to TTOC, so not really sure.... TTF & TTOC are seperate clubs/forums.
Have you checked your Junk folder.
Hoggy.


----------



## Steve22

I had two e-mails, one for my PayPal payment and one saying welcome to the Audi TT Owners Club online shop


----------



## Steve22

There is a four digit number 7**** but I thought that was just an order number or are you up to 7 thousand plus members?


----------



## Hoggy

Hi steve, One should contain your membership No. etc.
It will be 02*** or W009** if web member
Once you have Email with membership number, click link & follow instructions

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

Once banner displayed, click link & post & you will be given access. It's a manual operation so may not be instant. 
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------



## Steve22

The e-mail arrived a minute after I posted it all, should be right now so hopefully soon I will get full access, funnily enough I should be seeing scoTTy on Thursday so can grill him about TT's


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Steve, TTF Market Place & PMs, access given.
Hoggy.


----------



## mark lambert

Hello
I have just paid £15 to join so i can view the marketplace, unfortunately the site is still not allowing me to view. Any ideas?


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Mark, Read the last 6 posts on this page from today & the answers are there.
Hoggy.


----------



## hoyleyboyley

> Hi, All the info is in the above threads, :roll: but post here & you should be given access.


thanks

yes, there's *24* pages of people saying "i'm a member and the current system is so mundanely convoluted to allow me access to marketplace"

it shouldn't be this difficult to get access to a 'members only area' :roll:


----------



## Hoggy

hoyleyboyley said:


> Hi, All the info is in the above threads, :roll: but post here & you should be given access.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks
> yes, there's *24* pages of people saying "i'm a member and the current system is so mundanely convoluted to allow me access to marketplace"
> 
> it shouldn't be this difficult to get access to a 'members only area' :roll:
Click to expand...

Hi hoyleyboyley, as you can see you were given access within 4 minutes of requesting it. :roll: Not difficult at all.  
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H

And it's not a "members only" area as you only need to post for a while to get access - unless you mean "TT Forum member" which of course you need to be to post :wink:


----------



## Bahamuri

Does anyone know the exact number of posts needed to get access to the market place?
Thanks in advance for any reply.


----------



## dazmondey

Any chance i can be permitted to see the For sale forum? 

Been looking for a 3.2 v6 for some time, and in past experience forum owners tend to be more attentive to there cars.


----------



## T3RBO

Bahamuri said:


> Does anyone know the exact number of posts needed to get access to the market place?
> Thanks in advance for any reply.


Undisclosed number... join in with the forum, keep posting and you'll soon be there


----------



## Bezzer65

Having been a member of a number of car Forums I can appreciate the reluctance of admin to allow newbies to post in and buy from a classified section. However, there are people like myself who are genuine and honest (and in my case at a mature age!!) who are tarred with the same brush as the scammers. I'm keen to buy a TT from an enthusiast, hence my registering on here.

Maybe some kind of referral system from other Forums...... I have 4800+ posts on FCCUK and have been registered there for over 10 years.

I'm not having a dig or a moan as I do realise this subject has been discussed to death!

Anyway, this is one more post closer to being able to enter the classified section


----------



## A3DFU

Bezzer65 said:


> Anyway, this is one more post closer to being able to enter the classified section


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## CRM

Well i am lost, i got 2 emails, no 5 digit number just a 4 digit order number.
am i right guessing it will take a while ?


----------



## Hoggy

Hi CRM, Email with Membership No. should arrive very soon, that is a TTOC procedure not TTF, so keep checking.
Hoggy


----------



## CRM

ah ha - once again, cheers pal


----------



## CRM

got it
W00989


----------



## Hoggy

Hi CRM, Access to TTF M/P & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## Mjirvine

I think this is a very poor way to deal with the problem.

When i was looking for my TT i joined this forum (recently) to find I couldnt even see the for sale section!.

Now I have my TTS I enjoy reading the forum but dont feel the need to spam post nonsense just to pad my post count to get past some hidden number of posts and allow me access.

With my new TT I am interested in bits and bobs of TT related bits and no doubt parts in the future but I am unlikely to ever post enough to be allowed to even see your for sale section. surely this is shooting yourselves in the foot as I and others like me am likely to get irritated and just leave and look elsewhere.

Everyoen knows there are risks buying and selling on the internet but come on, treat your users like adults unti proven otherwise and everyone should be taking their own precautions over this sort of thing.

Michael
Irritated new owner unable to access for sale section


----------



## CRM

Mjirvine said:


> I think this is a very poor way to deal with the problem.
> 
> When i was looking for my TT i joined this forum (recently) to find I couldnt even see the for sale section!.
> 
> Now I have my TTS I enjoy reading the forum but dont feel the need to spam post nonsense just to pad my post count to get past some hidden number of posts and allow me access.
> 
> With my new TT I am interested in bits and bobs of TT related bits and no doubt parts in the future but I am unlikely to ever post enough to be allowed to even see your for sale section. surely this is shooting yourselves in the foot as I and others like me am likely to get irritated and just leave and look elsewhere.
> 
> Everyoen knows there are risks buying and selling on the internet but come on, treat your users like adults unti proven otherwise and everyone should be taking their own precautions over this sort of thing.
> 
> Michael
> Irritated new owner unable to access for sale section


I agree 100% and so it would seem do many others - however i can see why the board owner is doing it.
I run a few busy bike boards, and we too get chancers who will try and rip others off, like buy parts then complain about quality to get a price reduction, only to sell parts on at top dollar to either other members / ebay
also people of course who sell those ultra rare bits and bargain prices - only to vanish into this air - it goes on all the time on all forums i guess.

The problem is in my opinion of course it drives it underground to a certain extent and via the PM / email system. It also makes it difficult for the genuine honest members for the sake of a few idiots.

I did experiment with restriction and time delays and other things, all of which were a pain frankly and still just moved things underground.
i then decided to make a few choice examples, and sent a message that way that certain behaviour would not be tolerated.
So while my boards are now open to all registered members, problems are limited and frankly i think darwens law kicks in, and if someone is buying a £500 part for £300 from a new member who wants paying via paypal as a gift - then frankly more fool them.

anyway thats my 2p worth of opinion - incidentally i have been ripped off more by the guy that designed the theme for this site - Christian Bullock the PHP developer. i engaged with this clown to do some work customising me a theme, paid up front, and then he vanished 6 months ago. Fortunately it was only to the tune of £150 and he lives less than 10 miles from me - he may come home to a skip of landfill on his drive one day lol.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Michael, Forum users voted for this & that's the Rules. :roll: You could always join the TT owners club for £15.
So if you want access either post away that's *free* or join the TTOC - see their website shop
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ma ... x&cPath=60 
Hoggy.


----------



## Mjirvine

that sounds very much like a license to post 100 new topics of junk/spam/off toic nonsense cluttering up the board for everyone else..... purely for post count padding.......

not something I intend on doing but surely that isnt what you are after?


----------



## Mjirvine

And I am not spending £15 to access a for sale section. I looked at the membership when i got the car but TBH there didnt seem enough benefits.

(Not counting the insurance offers as i never trust insurance company discounts - they generally have to be warned about them before the quote is finished so tey canjst factor it into the price before discount -> most just bump the price up 10% then generously discount it by the same 10%.)

not completely necessary and could have been edited into my last post but apparently I need to post more.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Michael, No, just constructive posts please  or just laugh at a few jokes :lol: :lol: 
Duplicate rubbish posts will be removed.  
Hoggy.


----------



## CHESTER

Hi can you help, i have updated my signature to my TTOC membership to both 00999 and now W00999 and on both occasions i have not been able to access the sales section.I'm sure W00999 is wrong but either way i am having no luck.Thx Richard.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Chester, How much did you pay for membership ? Depending on your answer I may give you access.
Hoggy.


----------



## CHESTER

Hi Hoggy, i paid 17 pounds this included my membership to the TTOC and 3 back issues of absoluTTe.Many thanks Richard


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Chester, Access to M/P & PMs given. W. No. is correct.
Hoggy.


----------



## CHESTER

Much appreciated. Goodnight!


----------



## ollierico

Hi guys, how many posts are needed to be able to view this? as I am after a few bits.


----------



## Ikon66

ollierico said:


> Hi guys, how many posts are needed to be able to view this? as I am after a few bits.


merged your post to this thread, please have a read


----------



## lee3272

New member looking for TTRS is there any in the market place dont want to post rubbish just to get post count up


----------



## stumardy

Leeds audi have 2 i think?


----------



## Ikon66

lee3272 said:


> New member looking for TTRS is there any in the market place dont want to post rubbish just to get post count up


As 2 posts above


----------



## tinylsw

hello guys 
if i want to post on the market place selling cars part of the forum could you tell me what i have to do?
thanks


----------



## Trouble4

tinylsw said:


> hello guys
> if i want to post on the market place selling cars part of the forum could you tell me what i have to do?
> thanks


Believe you have to have so many post before you are able to post in that section... Someone will come along and let you know how many... Hang in there....

or Go and be an advertiser and get a free pass :lol:


----------



## Ikon66

tinylsw said:


> hello guys
> if i want to post on the market place selling cars part of the forum could you tell me what i have to do?
> thanks


Read this thread please


----------



## redgem

Hi,Same as other people on here, I'm from another forum mk5 golf gti same platform looking for parts to up grade my car :? What do I do say welcome to every new member until I get ????? post count up.
Cheers redgem


----------



## silverbullet222

Can any one help me so I can see classifieds would love to see the cars and parts for sale on here.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka

silverbullet222 said:


> Can any one help me so I can see classifieds would love to see the cars and parts for sale on here.


increase your post count


----------



## Nem

silverbullet222 said:


> Can any one help me so I can see classifieds would love to see the cars and parts for sale on here.


Could you perhaps go back to page 1 of this thread and actually read it please.


----------



## chris255

scullies said:


> Hi Nick,
> 
> Would you be able to allow me to access the marketplace. The reason I ask is that I dont own a TT but have a S3 mk1 and I use the marketplace to source parts for my car as these cars share the same platform.
> I understand why you have blocked people from seeing the marketplace, spam is such a pain in the @ss but I think its beneficial for your members to have their adverts viewed by more registered users.
> I dont want to post a bunch of random postings on the forum as the forum is for TT owners, and its just as bad as spam. :mrgreen:
> 
> Cheers


Let us in the market without paying ..... TTOC is a joke


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Chris255, This is the TT Forum, not the TTOC & the TT forum rules apply.
To gain access to the market place, you can simply post and join in with forum activity and after a short while you will have shown yourself to be a likely genuine contributer and been granted full access. *This is free.* Alternatively, if you choose to join the TT Owners' Club which includes a fee; because your personal and banking details are held on file, you are deemed less of a fraud risk, so the TT forum, wishing to get safe contributers into the market place as quickly as possible, will grant you immediate access. So, either post away or join the TTOC - see their website shop
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ma ... x&cPath=60 
Hoggy.


----------



## Nem

chris255 said:


> scullies said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Nick,
> 
> Would you be able to allow me to access the marketplace. The reason I ask is that I dont own a TT but have a S3 mk1 and I use the marketplace to source parts for my car as these cars share the same platform.
> I understand why you have blocked people from seeing the marketplace, spam is such a pain in the @ss but I think its beneficial for your members to have their adverts viewed by more registered users.
> I dont want to post a bunch of random postings on the forum as the forum is for TT owners, and its just as bad as spam. :mrgreen:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Let us in the market without paying ..... TTOC is a joke
Click to expand...

Thanks for that, really appreciate the feedback.


----------



## Hibbsy

I have to admit, I find the approach regarding access to the classifieds a bit odd. I get the intention to protect sellers (and for items where postage is involved I think it's a good idea). However for the buying and selling of cars, this should always be a face to face transaction, so what "protection" is required here? Lets face it, advertising a car for sale on here is no different from putting it in the auto trader - the buyer and seller have to be very careful to make sure they protect themselves properly.


----------



## tti608

Banner uploaded if you can sort access to PMs and Marketplace. Thanks


----------



## Hoggy

npm108 said:


> Banner uploaded if you can sort access to PMs and Marketplace. Thanks


Hi npm108, Access to M/P & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## tti608

Thanks Hoggy


----------



## mario_blue_eyes

Hi Everyone..

Im a 'newbie' as it were, and was just wondering how many posts would have to be made on the forum to gain access to classifieds as im seriously interested in buying a tt. Have seen loads etc. Just wanted to see if there were any nice examples that members were selling etc. Obviously once purchased I would be a regular member on the site, as i was on the vauxhall and vw forums when owning my previous cars.

Thanks,

Mario.


----------



## A3DFU

mario_blue_eyes said:


> Hi Everyone..
> 
> Im a 'newbie' as it were, and was just wondering how many posts would have to be made on the forum to gain access to classifieds
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mario.


That would be telling :wink:

Seriously, the number is not public knowledge but keep joining in the discussions and you'll soon be there


----------



## mario_blue_eyes

A3DFU said:


> mario_blue_eyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone..
> 
> Im a 'newbie' as it were, and was just wondering how many posts would have to be made on the forum to gain access to classifieds
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mario.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be telling :wink:
> 
> Seriously, the number is not public knowledge but keep joining in the discussions and you'll soon be there
Click to expand...

Ok fair enough... Ill keep going!


----------



## A3DFU

mario_blue_eyes said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mario_blue_eyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone..
> 
> Im a 'newbie' as it were, and was just wondering how many posts would have to be made on the forum to gain access to classifieds
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mario.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be telling :wink:
> 
> Seriously, the number is not public knowledge but keep joining in the discussions and you'll soon be there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok fair enough... Ill keep going!
Click to expand...

And that was another post already :wink: :lol:


----------



## mario_blue_eyes

A3DFU said:


> And that was another post already :wink: :lol:


Im certainly trying! :lol:


----------



## corv

chris255 said:


> scullies said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Nick,
> 
> Would you be able to allow me to access the marketplace. The reason I ask is that I dont own a TT but have a S3 mk1 and I use the marketplace to source parts for my car as these cars share the same platform.
> I understand why you have blocked people from seeing the marketplace, spam is such a pain in the @ss but I think its beneficial for your members to have their adverts viewed by more registered users.
> I dont want to post a bunch of random postings on the forum as the forum is for TT owners, and its just as bad as spam. :mrgreen:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Let us in the market without paying ..... TTOC is a joke
Click to expand...

2 posts in 3 years! :lol:


----------



## mike225

Hi guys, ive now payed the £35 joing fee and have not yet recieved an email from you guys as to what happens next. Any chance of all this getting sorted out, i.e member number, access ect ect. Cheers


----------



## T3RBO

Mike you'll need to contact the TTOC about that, this is the TT forum and not connected.


----------



## jamman

mike225 said:


> Hi guys, ive now payed the £35 joing fee and have not yet recieved an email from you guys as to what happens next. Any chance of all this getting sorted out, i.e member number, access ect ect. Cheers


Check your spam filter mate or head over to http://www.ttoc.co.uk/ and contact them

Then

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444


----------



## Thorpy

Out of curiosity how long do I have to be a member / how many posts etc before I can view specific for sale forums? Literally bought a TT a few days back so interested in looking at whats for sale, still quite new to the forum so unsure if i'd be part of the TTOC as of yet but is there no alternative way of proving your legit? :?


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Thorp, Keep contributing, your almost there.  
Hoggy.


----------



## reece1591

i have joined TTOC how do i gain access to for sale sections?


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Reece, Once you have Email with membership number, click link & follow instructions
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

Once banner displayed, click link & post. It's a manual operation, but as soon as I see your posts I will give you access.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------



## reece1591

on my paypal invoice said payment for web membership (281)

is that my membership number if so its saying renew?


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Reece, No, membership Number will be W1***, in the 1 thousands.
Hoggy.


----------



## reece1591

ok cheers i will just wait to see if they email me later


----------



## just2zang

Hi moderators.

Tbh I joined the forum to find a nice tt, looked after by people who genuinely like, look after and tastefully modify there car. Since I am not an owner of a tt yet, what exactly would you like me to talk about on here?

Restricting people from seeing adverts for the sale of tt specific parts or cars is truly ridiculous. Yes I can go to pistonheads, ebay and autotrader, even ed 38 and other sites. The reason Im on here is that I want a tt and possibly a modified one. What better place to browse. At the end of the day if people cant use there common sense and open themselves up to scams, really thats up to them. As long as you warn them, that should be enough.

Im certainly not going to pay to browse a classifieds forum. What happens if nothing of interest is in there. [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=argue.gif]

Since I am also an IT expert as well as an old vag tuning website owner, designer, I can tell you you are really going down the wrong path here. Do you remember club gti? Maybe u should take a leaf out of there book.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi just2zang , You have joined the TT Forum & that's the rules voted for by TT Forum members.

To gain access to the market place, you can simply post and join in with forum activity and after a short while you will have shown yourself to be a likely genuine contributer and been granted full access. *This is free. *
Alternatively, if you choose to join the TT Owners' Club which includes a fee; because your personal and banking details are held on file, you are deemed less of a fraud risk, so the TT forum, wishing to get safe contributers into the market place as quickly as possible, will grant you access. So, either post away or join the TTOC - see their website shop
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ma ... x&cPath=60

Hoggy.


----------



## just2zang

50 posts is a lot of posts hoggy. This isnt a job interview! People have got married with less interaction.. 

Seriously though, I want a car. Obviously people selling cars will want to reach people who don't already drive one, unless u guys are proper loaded? 

You have to be careful about restricting peoples freedoms and the benefits of obtaining membership.

At the end of the day you are also restricting your members in finding possible buyers for there cars. Obviously if I'm on this forum then I must be interested in a tt.

In any case I dont set the rules, I can only complain about them. Best of luck with this restriction.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi just2zang, I don't make the rules either & don't agree with some, but I can assure you it's alot less than 50 posts & surely £15 is not alot to add to the price of a good TT if you can't wait for your post count to increase.
Keep posting constructive questions & you may soon have access.  
Hoggy.


----------



## Tuber

So how many more is required?
If a forum member has had an item purchased from a newbie and it's all above board and hassle free. Would this not show the newbie is not a scammer.


----------



## Hoggy

Tuber said:


> So how many more is required?


Hi Tuber, How long ago did you last check access ?
Hoggy.


----------



## Tuber

We'll call me a big fud and spank me silly.


----------



## Dave 61

Hello,
I`ve joined the TT Owners Club & put a post in the section I thought it said was necessary to be verified before being granted access to the Marketplace section but I`m still getting the "You don`t have permission to view" message,would someone point me in the right direction please.
Cheers
Dave


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Dave, Your members banner is now displaying correctly, so I have given you access to M/P & PMs.  
Hoggy.


----------



## Dave 61

Thank you Hoggy,I wasn`t sure if I was doing something wrong,no confidence in my online skills !


----------



## Hoggy

Dave 61 said:


> Thank you Hoggy,I wasn`t sure if I was doing something wrong,no confidence in my online skills !


Hi Dave, No probs, last time I looked, yesterday evening, it was showing as "unknown" & I didn't have time to investigate.
Hoggy.


----------



## kirtong

Hi

I used to own a TT MK1 and regularly used this site, but sold it for a 320d. Now I am in the market for a MK2 and I want to learn all about the good and bad of the MK2 before purchasing.

How many post do I need before I can view the for sale TT's? Id rather buy from a like minded owner and not autotrader. TIA


----------



## mwad

kirtong said:


> Hi
> 
> I used to own a TT MK1 and regularly used this site, but sold it for a 320d. Now I am in the market for a MK2 and I want to learn all about the good and bad of the MK2 before purchasing.
> 
> How many post do I need before I can view the for sale TT's? Id rather buy from a like minded owner and not autotrader. TIA


The same for me buddy


----------



## Hoggy

Hi,Mwad & Kirtong. You may soon be there, but number not disclosed, otherwise.
To gain access to the market place, you can simply post and join in with forum activity and after a short while you will have shown yourself to be a likely genuine contributer and been granted full access. *This is free.* 
Alternatively, if you choose to join the TT Owners' Club which includes a fee; because your personal and banking details are held on file, you are deemed less of a fraud risk, so the TT forum, wishing to get safe contributers into the market place as quickly as possible, will grant you access. So, either post away or join the TTOC - see their website shop
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ma ... x&cPath=60 
Hoggy.


----------



## mwad

Hoggy said:


> Hi,Mwad & Kirtong. You may soon be there, but number not disclosed, otherwise.
> To gain access to the market place, you can simply post and join in with forum activity and after a short while you will have shown yourself to be a likely genuine contributer and been granted full access. *This is free.*
> Alternatively, if you choose to join the TT Owners' Club which includes a fee; because your personal and banking details are held on file, you are deemed less of a fraud risk, so the TT forum, wishing to get safe contributers into the market place as quickly as possible, will grant you access. So, either post away or join the TTOC - see their website shop
> http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ma ... x&cPath=60
> Hoggy.


Thanks Hoggy


----------



## mikettsaunders

Hello, I am considering getting an early Mk1 TT. I want it as a commuter car with a bit of fun aswell. So I have joined to see if there are any good examples in the forum for sale.

I have joined TTOC & paid the £15 & it appears like my banner is displaying correctly but I dont have permissions yet?

Do I just need to wait a bit longer?

Thanks


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Mike, Access to M/P & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## mikettsaunders

Great thanks!


----------



## FrankK

Ive been hunting for 225 TT with a mileage below 100 000.
Got some good stuff but like to see what TT forum members have to offer.

Hopefully It wont take too long before I can see the classified Thread

Cheers

Frank


----------



## T3RBO

Keep joining in with the community Frank, and you'll soon be there


----------



## The Naked Blade

Hi
Joined as a TTOC member and followed the instructions for changing my profile ( signature) , but coming up as unknown meaning I seem to have restricted access!!!
Hope someone can help.
Many thanks
Dave


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Dave, Recheck your membership number again, you have put 02493 is that correct ?
Hoggy.


----------



## The Naked Blade

Hi Hoggy
That is correct , 02493 , username The Naked Blade
Thanks
Dave


----------



## Hoggy

Hi David, If the number is correct, I can't find any thing wrong, will PM Admin for you.
Can you register on the TTOC members area ?
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/members/index.php ... e1712fa3ca

Hoggy.


----------



## The Naked Blade

Hi Hoggy
Just registered and logged in on the TTOC members area!!
Dave


----------



## The Naked Blade

Hi Hoggy
My signature has just altered , so progress!!
Still can't access the classifieds section though.
Kind regards
Dave


----------



## Hoggy

The Naked Blade said:


> Hi Hoggy
> Just registered and logged in on the TTOC members area!!
> Dave


Hi Dave, Excellent, still don't know why it wouldn't work before, but will now give you access to M/P & PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## The Naked Blade

Thx Hoggy
It appears to be sorted.
Kind regards
Dave


----------



## R6MPR

Hi just joined I want to get a mark 1 tt how many posted do you need to get to see cars for sale ??


----------



## Hoggy

Hi R6MPR , Number of posts not disclosed..
To gain access to the market place, you can simply post and join in with forum activity and after a short while you will have shown yourself to be a likely genuine contributer and been granted full access. *This is free. *
Alternatively, if you choose to join the TT Owners' Club which includes a fee; because your personal and banking details are held on file, you are deemed less of a fraud risk, so the TT forum, wishing to get safe contributers into the market place as quickly as possible, will grant you access. So, either post away or join the TTOC - see their website shop
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ma ... 52354f1ad3

Hoggy.


----------



## R6MPR

Hoggy said:


> Hi R6MPR , Number of posts not disclosed..
> To gain access to the market place, you can simply post and join in with forum activity and after a short while you will have shown yourself to be a likely genuine contributer and been granted full access. *This is free. *
> Alternatively, if you choose to join the TT Owners' Club which includes a fee; because your personal and banking details are held on file, you are deemed less of a fraud risk, so the TT forum, wishing to get safe contributers into the market place as quickly as possible, will grant you access. So, either post away or join the TTOC - see their website shop
> http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ma ... 52354f1ad3
> 
> Hoggy.


ok cheers for that


----------



## rene2br

Not sure if anyone is still looking at this thread but I'm a new member. I understand why you would want to protect your members against fraudulent activity and agree with this attempt. I however would like to have access to the marketplace an although I have learned allot on the forums I just don't see my post count going dramatically up for a while. So I have decided to get access by joining TTOC. However, this membership is only for 1 yr. Will I then loose access to the marketplace once it expires. I,ve just purchased my 2nd TT and foresee using this site for a long time in the future.

Thanks


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Rene, By the time your membership comes up for renewal, hopefully your post count would have increased considerably, so M/P access would still be avail & TTOC would still have details anyway.
I sure you will want to renew in a year time anyway. 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## wilson

Hello,

I paid up this morning via Paypal but cannot access the marketplace, could you please update my subscription?

Thanks
Marc Wilson


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=429354&start=15 looks like he has poster plenty more


----------



## ptrefonas

I would also like to view the marketplace ... and have PM's activated.
What do I need to do to make this happen? :?


----------



## Hoggy

Hi ptrefonas, I've replied to your other post.
Hoggy.


----------



## broomwagon

I need a few bits for my newly purchased 225 roadster, how many posts do I have to make before I can see the goodies in the classifieds?


----------



## Hoggy

broomwagon said:


> I need a few bits for my newly purchased 225 roadster, how many posts do I have to make before I can see the goodies in the classifieds?


Hi, Already stated numerous times in this thread, but here it is again.

Number of posts not disclosed..
To gain access to the market place, you can simply post and join in with forum activity and after a short while you will have shown yourself to be a likely genuine contributer and been granted full access. *This is free. *
Alternatively, if you choose to join the TT Owners' Club which includes a fee; because your personal and banking details are held on file, you are deemed less of a fraud risk, so the TT forum, wishing to get safe contributers into the market place as quickly as possible, will grant you access. So, either post away or join the TTOC - see their website shop
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ma ... 52354f1ad3

Hoggy.


----------



## broomwagon

I honestly tried to find out how many posts one has to make prior to unlocking the classifieds. I appreciate your swift reply though. Cheers


----------



## A3DFU

broomwagon said:


> I honestly tried to find out how many posts one has to make prior to unlocking the classifieds. I appreciate your swift reply though. Cheers


There's no single answer that's correct for everyone


----------



## dolphinx

Hi, I have been a forum member for over a year and posted a few times (admittedly not prolifically...) and now saldy the time has come to sell my lovely TT. My first thought was to post on this site so that genuine enthusiasts could have first dabs but I am unable to access the marketplace. I see there has a been a lot of discussion around this but it seems I should be able to use the marketplace as I have been a forum member for quite a while. Is there anything I can do to get access? Any help appreciated....


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Dolphinx, Sorry but TTF rules req a certain No.of posts.

Probably better advertising on 
http://www.pistonheads.com/classifieds/used-cars
http://www.autotrader.co.uk/

Hoggy.


----------



## knocker

Good evening I did have access to the for sale forum but it would seem now I cant ? Do I need to start my count again?

Not wanting to waffle on how good or even bad my car is!!! I'm now in the market for a Mk 1 V6 so anyone in the for sale section good luck with your sale!!


----------



## Rob Knox

Sorry about the above post put it down to my age


----------



## Shelve1

Hi, I've been a member for some time now, also bought a few things from the market place. Just logged in today and am unable to see/buy anything. Is there anyway you can review my previous posts as proof I'm a trusted member and allow me access?

Many thanks


----------



## John-H

Shelve1 said:


> Hi, I've been a member for some time now, also bought a few things from the market place. Just logged in today and am unable to see/buy anything. Is there anyway you can review my previous posts as proof I'm a trusted member and allow me access?
> 
> Many thanks


I suspect you were not logged in properly when you tried as you already have access.


----------



## Shelve1

Cheers John, you're correct. Thanks for the quick response


----------



## richs

I'm a new member fully paid up to TTOC and have added the footer image with membership number. I think thats means i'm good to go in terms of marketplace access but still not getting in?


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Rich, Click link & post & I will give you access.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444&start=1050
Hoggy.


----------



## paulttc

Hi, I am an owners club member, but it doesn't show on my profile, and I can't view the Items for sale. 
Regards, Paul.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Paul, It appears this info is not included in TTOC Email anymore. :?

Once banner displayed, click link & post. It's a manual operation, but as soon as I see your posts I will give you access.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

The same info is in the post above yours.

Hoggy.


----------



## paulttc

Hoggy said:


> Hi Paul, It appears this info is not included in TTOC Email anymore. :?
> 
> Once banner displayed, click link & post. It's a manual operation, but as soon as I see your posts I will give you access.
> viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444
> 
> The same info is in the post above yours.
> 
> Hoggy.


Thanks Hoggy.


----------



## harry_hyde

Hi Signed up with the TTOC last night to help with buying a car for my girlfriend.

How long does it normally take to get the confirmation e-mail etc?

Many thanks.

Jody.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, It's an TTOC operation, not the TTF, but you should have it by now, check your junk folder.

Once you have Email with membership number, click link & follow instructions
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

Once banner displayed, click link & post. It's a manual operation, but as soon as I see your posts I will give you access.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------



## mountbattencars

Hi

I just signed up to the TTOC website and membership how long does it take to gain access to the marketplace 

thanks


----------



## Hoggy

Hi mountbattencars, Email usually arrives fairly quickly & is a TTOC operation, not TTF.

Once you have Email with membership number, click link & follow instructions
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

Once banner displayed, click link & post. It's a manual operation, but as soon as I see your posts I will give you access.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------



## Sylvoste

Hi,
I am a newly paid up member of the TTOC, I have set my signature, but i now cannot open the cars for sale part.
Can you fix this for me?
Thanks in advance.
Sylvoste


----------



## T3RBO

As Hoggy said in the post above yours...



Hoggy said:


> Once banner displayed, click link & post. It's a manual operation, but as soon as I see your posts I will give you access.
> viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444


----------



## i_want_one_of_those

Hi there

Just paid up to be a member, order number 7639

Please could I be allowed into the Marketplace?

Regards

Spence


----------



## djbutler

Hi, as a newbie I don't wish to teach my granny to suck eggs but this is a strange policy, I came here hoping to use the forum as a way of finding information on what cars were available and the sort of prices being asked for a good vehicle. So why can new users not see what is for sale but be blocked from the PM system for a certain length of time, encouraging spurious postings just to fill up an undisclosed number of posts seems a counterproductive way to do things. I have already missed one local car because I don't feel I have enough information on prices and no comparison with the cars on the site. I would appreciate being able to see what was for sale at least.
Dave 
Bristol


----------



## John-H

Please read the forum market place rules (pink writing at the top of the market place section here: viewforum.php?f=40) as it explains why restrictions apply.

We (TT forum) had a lot of fraud a while ago. This was because of instant access to the PM system which is global once you have it and can't be restricted to certain forum areas or only members selling cars etc. and we can't monitor it to protect members as we can with public posts. It's either switched on for a member to PM everyone or its switched off.

Having it instantly available to new members allowed fraudsters to join and PM anyone they thought they could take advantage of - perhaps someone they spotted with a failed starter motor or needing a new bumper or a cheap wheel etc. They'd take advantage of members' trust, entice them with an apparently good deal or a difficult to get hold of item and rip them off; take the money and the items never turned up. Then we'd get told about it too late.

We could ban them once they were reported but they could instantly join and start again under a new identity. They had us running in rings trying to spot them and recover members' money with limited resources and complaints and demands from established members to do something escalated. So we introduced a short delay to granting PM access and our members voted for its implementation in a democratic poll. It's been a resounding success - casual scammers are no longer able to operate with impunity as they find easier pickings elsewhere and don't bother us any more.

It's not a perfect system as a determined fraudster can still operate once they gain PM access but there are less of them.

The reason why the markets are not even visible is that unfortunately, visibility encouraged new members to find a selling member and interrupt them on an unrelated thread by posting offers to buy etc which caused complaints and too much work for the moderators.

It's just a shame that fraudsters have caused this inconvenience to new genuine members - but if as a genuine member you join in, you will not have to wait long. Exactly how long or how many posts etc. isn't fixed or disclosed as a simple target would encourage fraudsters to plan around it. We track spam. That's why it's kept vague. Don't worry about it though - join in and you'll be there before you know it.


----------



## jamman

djbutler said:


> Another day wasted.....


Get over yourself.

John has given you a perfect explanation why the rules are in place.

Deal with it.


----------



## mullum

+1 couldn't have put it better myself


----------



## Spandex

I don't really get what they think they're missing out on. If you want a good idea of prices, you need to look on sites where there are large numbers, not at a handful of cars on a forum. This is especially true for cars that are *only* advertised here, as they're traditionally going to be over-priced because the seller is hoping to sell to an enthusiast who will pay extra for mods. Once cars hit the mainstream sites the prices have to drop in line with the wider market in order to get viewers.


----------



## Jaypacey

Hi I payed for membership a few hours ago just wanted to know what the process is now how long do I wait for a email stating that you have received payment .. Cheers in advance


----------



## SQ5

Hi I am still struggling to get on the market place .

I have lost my banner as well


----------



## Hoggy

SQ5 said:


> Hi I am still struggling to get on the market place .
> 
> I have lost my banner as well


Hi SQ5, Once you have Email with membership number, click link & follow instructions
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

Once banner displayed, click link & post. It's a manual operation, but as soon as I see your posts I will give you access.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------



## Tintop

Just joined the forum to buy a TT, but find I have to 'qualify' to see ads ?????

Not a great first experience.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi TinTop, Welcome to the TTF.

For Market Place & PM access info click link.

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=804241

Hoggy.


----------



## Tintop

Hoggy said:


> Hi TinTop, Welcome to the TTF.
> 
> For Market Place & PM access info click link.
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=30&t=804241
> 
> Hoggy.


Cheers Hoggy,

Apologies for the bad first post !!! - Missed out on a sweet dark grey 225 by a day , so a bit irritable !!!!


----------



## Elsomrstt

Hi,
Have joined the TTOC but still unable to access the sales postings can anyone help please.
I have had the letter with my membership number and stickers for your cars but still cant access sales

Thanks


----------



## Hoggy

Elsomrstt said:


> Hi,
> Have joined the TTOC but still unable to access the sales postings can anyone help please.
> I have had the letter with my membership number and stickers for your cars but still cant access sales
> 
> Thanks


Hi, Once you have your TTOC membership No. Click Links & follow instruction, as soon as I see your Valid banner I will give you access to the TT Forum Market Place & PMs

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------

